# BMOQ Regular Force 2014 - 2017 [Merged]



## Warwick

I'm just picking up everything on the list of stuff to bring, and I was wondering: do I unwrap everything here, or bring it all in box with receipt? Does it matter? Things like my Iron and Alarm Clock, do they need to be new in box? Do all my socks need to be unopened in the bag? 

Or is it just "Make sure you have these items" with no regard for the state they are in?

-r


----------



## Zulopol

I think they dont care xD Personnaly I will bring my iron in his box because is new but my old alarm clock no xD


----------



## brihard

They don't care. Just bring what's on the list. If it needed to be new in box with receipt they would specify exactly that and still expect five or six per platoon to screw it up. You're there to learn how to be soldiers, you will have enough minutiae to worry about without self generating silly nonsense to worry about.


----------



## Zsimaandru

I have read do. it is funny.


----------



## RyanHealy29

Haven't seen a lot of action as far as DEO offers go on the "selection dates" thread but now that some more are starting to pop up, who all is slated for the upcoming Jan 19th BMOQ? Perhaps we can use this thread for general discussion.


----------



## drbones

Heading out on the 17th for BMOQ January 19th. I swear in on Dec 10th. Has anyone sworn in yet?


----------



## RyanHealy29

My swear in date is January 14th.


----------



## flatlander13

Ill be seeing you there. I enrolled as a student, which was about a year ago.


----------



## icunurse

I will be there too, DEO Nursing Officer, my swear in is January 6th in Montreal.


----------



## flatlander13

I'm from SK, but will be driving from Petawawa.


----------



## RyanHealy29

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Ill be seeing you there. I enrolled as a student, which was about a year ago.



I'm a little unclear on this. If you enrolled a year ago as a student, are you ROTP? I didn't realize they mixed ROTP and DEO BMOQs. I was under the impression they were different lengths.


----------



## flatlander13

Rotp students who attend RMC have a shorter BMOQ, but civi students do the 14 week course. Im done school now, but did not have enough time off from my program in the summer in order to complete BMOQ then. If that clarifies...


----------



## RyanHealy29

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> Rotp students who attend RMC have a shorter BMOQ, but civi students do the 14 week course. Im done school now, but did not have enough time off from my program in the summer in order to complete BMOQ then. If that clarifies...



Makes sense!


----------



## flatlander13

Where are you coming from?


----------



## RyanHealy29

I'm heading there from Toronto. Fly out on the 17th.

What trades is everyone going for? I'm in for pilot and my serial is L0050E.


----------



## drbones

Dental


----------



## flatlander13

Physio. Serial L0049.


----------



## Steph_S

Pharmacy, same serial as flatlander13 (E).  My swear in is Jan 15, then leave from Halifax on the 17th.


----------



## Veilside

I'm coming from London, swearing in Jan 7th. I'm in for pilot as well and I have no idea what my serial is.


----------



## goarmy2014

Coming from Petawawa, don't know yet which platoon! I am swearing in on Dec 8th, I assume that's when I'll find out.


----------



## drbones

Hope you had a nice swearing in ceremony goarmy2014. I found out I'm in platoon L0049E.  :christmas happy:


----------



## drbones

Swore in today. Ceremony was nice. Only four people at the swear in ceremony. All four of use were assigned to platoon L0049E. 2 pilots, 1 infantry officer, and a dentist. Sounds like the start of a joke  ;D


----------



## flatlander13

Sounds like several of 0049 are coming from Petawawa


----------



## BetterL

I'm on 0049E as well.  HCA coming from Fredericton.  I swore in with an Intelligence Officer who will also be in the same platoon.


----------



## flatlander13

0049 seems to have most of the health services covered!


----------



## icunurse

Im in 0050E as a nursing officer from Montreal.


----------



## Mab163

I'm on 0050F. Sworn in yesterday as a pilot.


----------



## icunurse

I think 0050 will be a bilingual platoon since some have it as F and others as E


----------



## flatlander13

It's listed as 50E online, but could be a french section within the platoon? I'm not sure if that's a thing... either way, I'm looking forward to meeting and working with everyone.


----------



## Steph_S

Likewise


----------



## drbones

It looks like L0050E and L0050F are combined into the same platoon 21. The more, the merrier  :subbies:.


----------



## Mab163

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> It's listed as 50E online, but could be a french section within the platoon? I'm not sure if that's a thing... either way, I'm looking forward to meeting and working with everyone.



Maybe. If not I will be happy to practice my English!  :nod: Looking forward to meet you guys!


----------



## drbones

Has anyone been told whether certified true copies of documents (diploma, etc.) are required for your arrival at St Jean if your recruiting centre has it on file? In the joining instructions it says you don't have to bring them if they are on file, but I've heard from people who previously attended St Jean, that the CFLRS does things their own way.


----------



## icunurse

drbones,

My recruiting center gave me a certified copy on all the documents I will need to bring with me in St-Jean, my birth certificate, my wedding certificate and my bachelor diploma.


----------



## RyanHealy29

drbones said:
			
		

> Has anyone been told whether certified true copies of documents (diploma, etc.) are required for your arrival at St Jean if your recruiting centre has it on file? In the joining instructions it says you don't have to bring them if they are on file, but I've heard from people who previously attended St Jean, that the CFLRS does things their own way.



Last time I was in at the CFRC, I had two guys help me, both of whom seemed like they were really on the ball, and both very helpful, yet one was certain I _did_ need to bring those copies, and one was certain I _didn't_ need to bring those copies. So it's possible the communication on that isn't clear even to the recruiting centres.  I'll be  bringing them regardless. If St. Jean doesn't need them, all good. But if they do, I don't want to show up without them.


----------



## George Wallace

drbones said:
			
		

> Has anyone been told whether certified true copies of documents (diploma, etc.) are required for your arrival at St Jean if your recruiting centre has it on file? In the joining instructions it says you don't have to bring them if they are on file, but I've heard from people who previously attended St Jean, that the CFLRS does things their own way.





			
				RyanHealy29 said:
			
		

> Last time I was in at the CFRC, I had two guys help me, both of whom seemed like they were really on the ball, and both very helpful, yet one was certain I _did_ need to bring those copies, and one was certain I _didn't_ need to bring those copies. So it's possible the communication on that isn't clear even to the recruiting centres.  I'll be  bringing them regardless. If St. Jean doesn't need them, all good. But if they do, I don't want to show up without them.
> 
> Many years later, this may be a source that you can access to remember places and dates that you have served and with whom.
> 
> Many years later, it is also a source which you can access to remember dates and places you may have been.




Many years ago, I began to learn how important it was to keep all documents on my own personal file.  I arrived in CFB Gagetown for Phase III Armour and they had no idea I was coming.  Thankfully, I had in my hand a copy of my Posting Message and all was good after that.  
On that point, the same goes for all your Pay Stubs, Medical Chits, PERs, PDRs, Crse Reports, MPPRs, Messages pertaining to Postings or any other important career influencing action, and any special Letters and Commendations.  The system is not exempt from "Murphy's Law" or someone making a wrong key stroke when entering data.  Technology is not infallible.  You may have to bring in your own personal copy of any of those in order to correct a data error.


----------



## drbones

Thanks for information. I'm currently working on having certified true copies provided prior to my arrival to St Jean. My military documents binder will keep growing.


----------



## Moore

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Many years ago, I began to learn how important it was to keep all documents on my own personal file.  I arrived in CFB Gagetown for Phase III Armour and they had no idea I was coming.  Thankfully, I had in my hand a copy of my Posting Message and all was good after that.
> On that point, the same goes for all your Pay Stubs, Medical Chits, PERs, PDRs, Crse Reports, MPPRs, Messages pertaining to Postings or any other important career influencing action, and any special Letters and Commendations.  The system is not exempt from "Murphy's Law" or someone making a wrong key stroke when entering data.  Technology is not infallible.  You may have to bring in your own personal copy of any of those in order to correct a data error.



Thank you for sharing this. I'm now going to go out and pick up a binder for all of my papers to go into.


----------



## George Wallace

Moore said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing this. I'm now going to go out and pick up a binder for all of my papers to go into.



A binder indicates you only plan on a one term contract to serve.....You will require a large file cabinet if you want to make the CAF a career...  ;D


----------



## Moore

George Wallace said:
			
		

> A binder indicates you only plan on a one term contract to serve.....You will require a large file cabinet if you want to make the CAF a career...  ;D



Haha you make me so excited for the paperwork I'm getting myself into, does anyone have a personal assistant or secretary?


----------



## macseh

Hello! I'm new to this site so i hope this works and i can get some realistic and accurate information before my basic training starting January 2015.

I am 40 years old and I am having some issues with my knees from trying to train them.. They are freakin sore and causing discomfort. I am not a runner so i will have to rest them for the next few weeks before basic and just stick to some elliptical training for cardio.

The big question is what is the frequency and duration of the running you have to do for PT in basic training? 1)does it depend on your commanding officer and what he chooses to do? 2) does it play a significant factor in Pt or is the running staggered/spread out (every second day for example) 3) do you do less running as you progress further in the training? i need someone to really give me a good perspective of their experience and how it played out in regards to running. 

Also, what if you cant swim when you arrive for basic? i heard they will give you basic swimming lessons?

Thank you so much for any personal experience info you can provide that will help me understand this issue better!


----------



## mariomike

macseh said:
			
		

> The big question is what is the frequency and duration of the running you have to do for PT in basic training? 1)does it depend on your commanding officer and what he chooses to do? 2) does it play a significant factor in Pt or is the running staggered/spread out (every second day for example) 3) do you do less running as you progress further in the training? i need someone to really give me a good perspective of their experience and how it played out in regards to running.



running bmq
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+running&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&gfe_rd=cr&ei=xxqWVKabMcWy8wfljIHICQ&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+running+bmq



			
				macseh said:
			
		

> Also, what if you cant swim when you arrive for basic? i heard they will give you basic swimming lessons?



Military Swim Test - When, Where, and How- Merged  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/17795.0


----------



## Moore

macseh said:
			
		

> Hello! I'm new to this site so i hope this works and i can get some realistic and accurate information before my basic training starting January 2015.
> 
> I am 40 years old and I am having some issues with my knees from trying to train them.. They are freakin sore and causing discomfort. I am not a runner so i will have to rest them for the next few weeks before basic and just stick to some elliptical training for cardio.
> 
> The big question is what is the frequency and duration of the running you have to do for PT in basic training? 1)does it depend on your commanding officer and what he chooses to do? 2) does it play a significant factor in Pt or is the running staggered/spread out (every second day for example) 3) do you do less running as you progress further in the training? i need someone to really give me a good perspective of their experience and how it played out in regards to running.
> 
> Also, what if you cant swim when you arrive for basic? i heard they will give you basic swimming lessons?
> 
> Thank you so much for any personal experience info you can provide that will help me understand this issue better!



Hey, I'm going to BMQ Ferauary 9th. I'm crap at swimming but I think I'll be okay to pass the test. I can't do anything crazy like floating on my back or swimming backwards though. Passing the swimming test is not a requirement for BMQ but you will be put down as a non-swimmer and you will be taught afterwards at some point with PSP.


----------



## macseh

Wow! just posted this and already got some feedback  thanks so much! I'm going as commissioned officer so don't know if that makes a big difference in regards to the training methodology.


----------



## Ayrsayle

As a general rule, most of the training is very similar between BMQ and BMOQ (There are some additional leadership aspects taught and expected to demonstrate, etc).  The threads you were suggested to look at give a pretty good base of understanding, but I'll add my two cents:

PT will look very similar across the board between NCMs and Officers - running was usually first thing in the morning and around 4-6km. How often will depend entirely on what your Course Staff decide and what meets with what the school expects from its candidates.  Expect to be doing some form of PT nearly every morning.  It's been a while but the PT expectations were gradual - running is a large part of it, but then again so was strength training and various forms of "military" oriented physical training.

The swim test is not particularly challenging unless you have absolutely no skill at swimming.  When I went through there was definitely "pool oriented PT" but I don't remember much in the way of instruction of how to swim.  No one failed the course by being unable to swim, however.

Every officer in the CAF is commissioned - so there is no need to refer to your path as "going commissioned officer". 

If you had any other questions you'd rather not ask aloud, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## macseh

0049E Aerospace control officer..From Halifax starting Jan 17  i do believe   yikes!! hope the running aspect of PT is not to brutal :/  loll


----------



## macseh

Thank you for your input! much appreciated.. In regards to the running, that sounds like a lot from my perspective..concerning actually. What happens if you cant keep up or have some physical limitations (injury or pain that takes you out of commission)  while into your training? is this a big nono or?? will they be pissed or kick you out? Are there exceptions? is it on a case by case basis? 

Thanks again!


----------



## mariomike

macseh said:
			
		

> What happens if you cant keep up or have some physical limitations (injury or pain that takes you out of commission)  while into your training? is this a big nono or?? will they be pissed or kick you out? Are there exceptions? is it on a case by case basis?



BMQ injuries  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/94566.0

See Reply #1.


----------



## Ayrsayle

macseh said:
			
		

> Thank you for your input! much appreciated.. In regards to the running, that sounds like a lot from my perspective..concerning actually. What happens if you cant keep up or have some physical limitations (injury or pain that takes you out of commission)  while into your training? is this a big nono or?? will they be pissed or kick you out? Are there exceptions? is it on a case by case basis?
> 
> Thanks again!



Mariomike is already giving you plenty of places to find answers (looking around on this forum will answer all of these).  Take a look for your answers and you'll find quite a bit of information you likely haven't even thought about yet.

I'll leave it at a personal opinion and let you find others:  In my opinion an Officer needs to be fitter then those he expects to lead - not necessarily the fittest, but he should never be happy with being "average".  If you are injured (or feel you are injured) during BMOQ, you will be sent to the MIR to be evaluated.  If the restrictions the medical staff place on you prevent you from completing your training, you will fail the course (There is rarely enough time to "make up" missed training, unless it was of a very short duration).  If you are genuinely injured do what you need to do to get healthy.  If you are sore and stiff, you do not need to miss training.  Your staff will form impressions of you based on the legitimacy (real or perceived) of how often you miss training, but there are checks and balances that prevent someone from arbitrarily "kicking you out".

If you "can't keep up" you have two options really - work to remedy your performance or don't.  The training system is ready to work with one, and tends to look down upon the other.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Every officer in the CAF is commissioned - so there is no need to refer to your path as "going commissioned officer".



Except those NCOs...you know, Non-Comissioned Officers.

 ;D


----------



## macseh

Thank you Ayrsayle for your time and input! greatly appreciated  i will do my best! obviously, just concerned that's all. I'm sure there are lots of others with the same concern or situation. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Ayrsayle

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Except those NCOs...you know, Non-Comissioned Officers.
> 
> ;D



(Groan) I knew someone would hit me with that one.  We might yet again give the impression that people can apply to be NCOs!


----------



## Brasidas

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> (Groan) I knew someone would hit me with that one.  We might yet again give the impression that people can apply to be NCOs!



...which we do, for musicians.

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/musi/ci-ic/index-eng.asp


----------



## Ayrsayle

If you are going to point out the technicality (which is not entirely true), we should probably consider the context as well (using the resource you provided):

"After 6 months, _Once all required training is complete_, you are promoted to the rank of Sergeant, which is the *base working rank for musicians* in the Regular Force".

"The Canadian forces enrolls accomplished musicians, who often hold performance degrees or diplomas ..." and "All Canadian Forces bands are administered, managed, and directed by the musicians."

A few things stick out (to a non-musician like myself):

- The traditional Officer/NCM relationship _within the trade_ is filled entirely by NCOs at all (functional) levels. A musician needs to be a *skilled* resource prior to enrollment in a way an Infantry Pte is not.
- While the base working rank is Sgt - training still needs to be completed to attain the rank. Much like a DEO Nursing Officer who is already skilled, still needs to complete BMOQ (training) before being promoted to a rank above OCdt.

You can apply with the intention of being whatever rank you want, technically.  You can apply to be a Sgt, but it will be contingent - you are still going to have a period of training before that happens. At least that is what your resource says.


----------



## Brasidas

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> ...Much like a DEO Nursing Officer who is already skilled, still needs to complete BMOQ (training) before being promoted to a rank above OCdt.
> 
> You can apply with the intention of being whatever rank you want, technically.  You can apply to be a Sgt, but it will be contingent - you are still going to have a period of training before that happens. At least that is what your resource says.



I wish that this was more generally the case. Unfortunately, in the case of reserve officers, there is often no such period of training. You've got a degree and you're sworn in? You're a 2Lt. Plenty of commissioned officers show up on recruit courses without any substantial training.

I've had 2Lt's inspect my QL3 privates' tradecraft on exercise, without their own qualifications, and provide "feedback".


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> (Groan) I knew someone would hit me with that one.  We might yet again give the impression that people can apply to be NCOs!



I was just throwing that out there for shytes and giggles.  

Of course, the definition of "Officer" in the QR & Os is specific to Commissioned Officer...so you are actually accurate in what you said.  I was hoping for the 'groan' 'ffs!' reaction  ;D or maybe a  :facepalm:. 

"officer" (officier)means
a.a person who holds Her Majesty's commission in the Canadian Forces,
b.a person who holds the rank of officer cadet in the Canadian Forces, and
c.any person who pursuant to law is attached or seconded as an officer to the Canadian Forces; * 

"non-commissioned officer" (sous-officier)means a member holding the rank of sergeant or corporal;


----------



## Ayrsayle

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I was just throwing that out there for shytes and giggles.
> 
> Of course, the definition of "Officer" in the QR & Os is specific to Commissioned Officer...so you are actually accurate in what you said.  I was hoping for the 'groan' 'ffs!' reaction  ;D or maybe a  :facepalm:.
> 
> "officer" (officier)means
> a.a person who holds Her Majesty's commission in the Canadian Forces,
> b.a person who holds the rank of officer cadet in the Canadian Forces, and
> c.any person who pursuant to law is attached or seconded as an officer to the Canadian Forces; *
> 
> "non-commissioned officer" (sous-officier)means a member holding the rank of sergeant or corporal;



I really did take your point exactly as you intended (ETIS) - Was thinking of a few WO's who'd be happy to have caught me with that one. (Grins)

I genuinely had no idea regarding the Musician trade, so I looked into it to find out - turns out its not QUITE as easy as applying to be an NCO, even if the path is shorter to get there then most.  My bad for the knee-jerk reaction of assuming you were trying to hit me for a technicality rather then respond to the spirit of the original comment (Brasidas).

The point about reserve officers is fair enough - have seen that happen.  Will keep my comments about it happening to myself.


----------



## Ayrsayle

And ........ back on topic?  ;D


----------



## macseh

Ahhhh little off topic aren't we guys?? loll


----------



## cryco

your running training will depend on the fitness of your group. If you all suck at running, they'll make you run more. If your group is pretty good, you'll get more strength or other type of training.
As a fellow 40+ year old with a history of knee issues, strengthen your knees with squats. Start them off easily with stair squats; stand if front of stairs and go up two steps on one foot then back down. Make sure your heel of the lead foot touches to support the weight, don't use your toes only (less strain on the knee).
Then do the same but make like you're about to go down a step or two but don't touch the step, come back up. Be sure to have you but sticking out behind you.
This is a good start to strengthen your legs and knees.


----------



## flatlander13

I would highly caution against suggesting rehab type exercises without 1) being a health care professional trained to do so and 2) after being such a professional, not doing a complete, in-person assessment. I know your intention is to help, but a person can do much more harm than good if they're doing incorrect exercises incorrectly.


----------



## cryco

Excellent point. The suggestions I made are highly dependent on proper form. As such, if you do need to work on your knees, consult a physio, if only for one session.
Unless you are familiar with those exercises, pretend i said nothing.

edit: i reread OP, and his basic starts in a month or two. If he can't do the exercises i suggested without causing himself pain or making things worse, then he's in a world of trouble. They either missed something on his medical or Basic training will be a nightmare for him.


----------



## flatlander13

My point still stands. Don't suggest things that are out of your scope; you are not a professional in the matter, nor do you know his case well enough to know what type of things he could work on. 

To the OP, I've had many people say to me "My buddy has knee pain and his physio gave him exercises 'x, y and z', so I've been doing exercises 'x, y and z', but I haven't been getting better and I have no idea why!". If you want things to work on, and want some knowledge on how to self-manage your symptoms, there's still time! Consult a physio in your local area and be weary of online suggestions. My :2c:


----------



## OldSolduer

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Except those NCOs...you know, Non-Comissioned Officers.
> 
> ;D



Technically we are non commissioned members or NCMs....all those CWO and below.

CPls and MCPLs are Junior NCOs. Sgts are Senior NCOs, while WOs, MWOs and CWOs are known as Warrant Officers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Technically we are non commissioned members or NCMs....all those CWO and below.
> 
> CPls and MCPLs are Junior NCOs. Sgts are Senior NCOs, while WOs, MWOs and CWOs are known as Warrant Officers.



Yup, all NCOs are NCMs but not all NCMs are NCOs.   :christmas happy:

We've lost that little difference along the way.  Personally I point the finger at the Officer Corps for not using it from the top-down.  One of my pet peeves.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Of course, the definition of "Officer" in the QR & Os is specific to Commissioned Officer...so you are actually accurate in what you said.  I was hoping for the 'groan' 'ffs!' reaction  ;D or maybe a  :facepalm:.
> 
> "officer" (officier)means
> a.a person who holds Her Majesty's commission in the Canadian Forces,
> b.a person who holds the rank of officer cadet in the Canadian Forces, and
> c.any person who pursuant to law is attached or seconded as an officer to the Canadian Forces; *
> 
> "non-commissioned officer" (sous-officier)means a member holding the rank of sergeant or corporal;



Oddly enough, there is no definition of Warrant Officer in QR & O, Vol 1, "Definitions".   :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## Pkkes871

0050E from Halifax as a pilot, swearing in on Jan 13th, heading out on the 17th I believe.


----------



## macseh

okok!!!!!!!! enough with the CO!!!!!!!!! and the NCO!!!!!! crap i'm looking for serious feedback thanks! and to those of you who are providing feedback related to the post! thank you.. 

I have gone for x rays and doctor to see what the scoop and its just my age and the joint that is not used to this training.. could be a factor of my feet ( i am using my orthotics more) my hips, my glutes, or weak thigh muscle..all combined contribute to issues with knees. that being said, i am doing exercises(light) to try to correct the problem ex: static squates, core work, hip flexor, stretching etx..

Also, It's not everyone who is a runner nor who is built for running, so i hope to god that i get an instructor that is not a running fanatic  i spoke to many people and its a luck of the draw.. you dont know what you will get until you get there and start! 

thanks again for the info and advice/suggestions   much appreciated!


----------



## Brasidas

As someone who's been injured and re-injured with significant consequences, inform your staff of your situation, go to the MIR when you believe you may be hurt (as opposed to pushing yourself), and keep a can-do attitude without seriously jeopardizing yourself.

First blush says you are not in shape for course, and you shouldn't be going. If professional advice says you're fine, great. If it says you're in trouble, be prepared for a medical RTU.

Besides avoiding getting injured in and of itself, you do not want your physical shape to compromise your ability to complete your course. Going on course and getting medical restrictions such as "no PT, no drill" means you can't perform those actions, even when your course is being evaluated on them as a performance check - no field, for instance, if you're supposed to be going to the range, means to PWT. Which can mean you can't do the PC, which can mean you don't get the course.

If you're on chit, be effective within your abilities and your time. Get your studying in for the PO's that you can while your restricted from practicing for the PO's that you can't. Get help from your instructors and your coursemates in the compressed time for PO's where you're restricted.

Avoid getting hurt. Avoid having to be on chit (by avoiding getting hurt), compromising your ability to complete the course. And recourse if you need to. Getting seriously injured sucks, and its not worth breaking yourself for one course.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

macseh said:
			
		

> okok!!!!!!!! enough with the CO!!!!!!!!! and the NCO!!!!!! crap i'm looking for serious feedback thanks! and to those of you who are providing feedback related to the post! thank you..



Consider if free professional development.   :-*


----------



## macseh

Thanks! I have a few friends who are in AirForce that told me hey! " you are in shape, but it's possible you are just not a runner! and if you need a "chit" because running is causing you PAIN!, THEN GO GET ONE! and don't worry what others think, its your well being" just have a positive attitude and do thing to the best of your ability...

He didn't say that you will be re-coursed because you had restrictions in regards to running..?? is this just an opinion or fact? he seems confident in his opinion.  

whats your opinion on that?

Thanks!


----------



## OldSolduer

Is the FORCE test not the only legit test in the CAF? 

My fading memory recalls when I went through Basic (in the days of chariots ) there were certain benchmarks a recruit had to achieve before he/she could graduate.


----------



## Brasidas

macseh said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have a few friends who are in AirForce that told me hey! " you are in shape, but it's possible you are just not a runner! and if you need a "chit" because running is causing you PAIN!, THEN GO GET ONE! and don't worry what others think, its your well being" just have a positive attitude and do thing to the best of your ability...
> 
> He didn't say that you will be re-coursed because you had restrictions in regards to running..?? is this just an opinion or fact? he seems confident in his opinion.
> 
> whats your opinion on that?
> 
> Thanks!



Short answer, you'll be a target.

Cardio is important for the field. If you can't keep up, you're ineffective. For PT, running generally equals cardio. Staff will identify you as weak, and it will be difficult for them to help you succeed. Try to help them help you by getting cardio and showing effort to prepare for the field.

If you get restrictions against running alone, I suppose that would avoid getting into issues of missing PC's, etc. However, since circuit training, the backbone of PT, is the alternation of exercising in place and cardio, you would be a rather odd man out. From experience, the chit would likely be "PT at your own pace", and you would be left behind by the group or lag behind, babysat by a staff member.

If you manage to get yourself effectively excused from group PT, and you aren't otherwise restricted medically, push your cardio. If you can possibly get to the gym and use an elliptical (negligible impact), do it. Unless you can make it work during the course's PT time, it will be difficult if not impossible. But not having cardio fitness, especially in comparison to your peers, will hurt you badly in the field.

Don't expect to just go to the MIR and get excused from running. You may end up with more restrictions than you intend. That then sets you up for missing PCs, as mentioned earlier.

Things might work out for you, but you're not setting yourself up for success as things are.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is the FORCE test not the only legit test in the CAF?
> 
> My fading memory recalls when I went through Basic (in the days of chariots ) there were certain benchmarks a recruit had to achieve before he/she could graduate.



It's been a few years, but my understanding is the benchmarks of the EXPRES test are gone.  The FORCE test is all that remains to institutionally "assess" fitness.

To Macseh:  Brasidas is completely correct in what a lack of fitness means to a candidate.  In my opinion (and stressing this is my opinion, not fact), an officer who expects to be seen as a leader and respected by the men he leads should be confident in his own ability (PT or otherwise) to meet or exceed what your subordinates will expect of you.  Sadly, the institutional standard has eroded and assuming that these minimums would in any way reflect actual combat situations is dangerous at best.  I completely agree with the idea that if you are injured, you need to seek medical assistance and treatment in order to ensure you are able to meet your obligations - But individuals who join the forces knowingly unfit and incapable of meeting the fitness level of their peers would lead me (and no doubt others) to question their dedication, not to mention ethical and leadership material.   Many people in the CAF are "not runners" - but they also don't fall out of group runs.  They work harder.

"Doing things to the best of your ability" is not just showing up on test day and only then trying hard.  It is about being at a level where you are ready to meet what is unexpectedly thrown at you - something that takes dedication and a willingness to develop your weaknesses.

As Brasidas pointed out - You may or may not succeed (no one on the internet is going to be able to answer that).  Reputations have a way of following you however, long after the course has finished both in the eyes of your peers and in the instructors who taught you.


----------



## macseh

Thanks guys for taking the time for your input! Don't get me wrong, I do Pt! I go to gym, I train! that's not the point.. I have NO!!! doubt that i will pass the FORCE test. The Question was and still is a hypothetical one; "How much running is there and what if something happens where you need to have restrictions on the running" that's it.. i understand that it may not be that simple and clear cut, that there may be further restrictions placed on you in that situation. Who knows? 

People i talked to said don't make it a bigger issue than what it is. " Wait and see what your platoon leader is like and the kind of PT that they give you" This can vary from what i understand, no platoon has the exact same pt.( within reason) It's dependent on your course leader. 

On a side note! I don't get why there is so much emphasis put on the capability of someone being able to run often and for distance? and how this somehow has any correlation with your ethics, morals and willingness to want to lead and succeed? sorry, but that sees a little extreme. My intentions are sound, intact, ethical, and my desire to succeed is stronger than ever before.  Whether or not at my age (40) I have the ability to run every day is in no relation or a reflection of my ethical moral fiber.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Just a little side note here to consider re: PT and the Mega.  For someone not in great shape, day to day life at the Mega is or can be a challenge.  Aside from the morning PT sessions with Course staff you are discussing here...

- You aren't allowed to use the elevators (unless you have a medical chit saying so...which means you are injured), therefore you will make multiple trips up and down X sets of stairs every day - you could be on the top floor.

- you will do drill periods.  Yes, they take their toll and I've seen recruits and OCdts injured during this (minor stuff that can catch up over time; sore heels, blisters, sore knee, etc).

- you will do PT with the PSP staff.  You will be running.

- you will march and/or 'double' all over the base to get from Point A to Point B.  

- you will participate in field training such as topo (navigation old-school w/map and compass), obstacle courses and field exercises.  Not sure what its like now, but the one the BOTP folks did was a bit of a go and incorporated the 'apply basic leadership' aspects; you had to do more than just move your carcass around for a few days.

If you are putting together a mental picture where you are moving your body around under its own steam, at various speeds, distances and carrying a variety of very light to moderate kit loads, you are getting an idea of what I'm talking about.

Now, throw in the fact that you'll be breaking in a few pair of combat boots...


----------



## Eye In The Sky

macseh said:
			
		

> On a side note! I don't get why there is so much emphasis put on the capability of someone being able to run often and for distance?



It's an indication (1 of them) of your physical endurance and cardio capability.  Because sometimes the job is physically hard and you don't have to option to 'tap out'.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPC5UeAUGhE



> and how this somehow has any correlation with your ethics, morals and willingness to want to lead and succeed? sorry, but that sees a little extreme. My intentions are sound, intact, ethical, and my desire to succeed is stronger than ever before.  Whether or not at my age (40) I have the ability to run every day is in no relation or a reflection of my ethical moral fiber.



It IS however, related to your ability to pass even the first level of training.  I can want to be an astronaut and have great ethics and morales.  Doesn't mean I can cut it as an astronaut.

The link between the 'ethics' part and the 'ability' part comes in when people who lack some of the ability part take the ethical shortcut and attempt to skirt doing PT and field stuff by visiting the MIR.  It happens and most of us have seen something like this in our careers.  Those people who take that ethical lowground have a hard time establishing respect and credibility and that is NOT good for anyone in the CAF but, IMO and others, is far more concerning for someone who is going to be 'in command'.  I believe they were speaking in general terms so you could consider things/aspects you wouldn't know intuitively yourself but not questioning 'your' morals.


----------



## Brasidas

macseh said:
			
		

> Whether or not at my age (40) I have the ability to run every day is in no relation or a reflection of my ethical moral fiber.



(Ninja'd by EITS' second post. I whole-heartedly second his comments.)

It is the primary means of training troops for cardiovascular fitness, which means stamina, which means fitness for the field. If you have very strong cardio that you train by other means, great. Your biggest problems are image (your fitness for the field will be questioned by instructors), administrative (getting to the MIR, being "properly diagnosed" - getting a chit that says "no running" and imposes no other restrictions that jeopardize your course), and avoiding getting injured while not on restrictions.

If you don't have very strong cardio, you're not only going to be dragging butt and ineffective in the field, you're going to be more likely to get injured due to inattention and fatigue. With knees that aren't great, that's even more likely. 

There are reasons that running affects your ability to successfully complete the course, based on more reasons than ethics. And as EITS points out, there are other activities that will put impact on your knees.


----------



## Ayrsayle

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> It IS however, related to your ability to pass even the first level of training.  I can want to be an astronaut and have great ethics and morales.  Doesn't mean I can cut it as an astronaut.
> 
> The link between the 'ethics' part and the 'ability' part comes in when people who lack some of the ability part take the ethical shortcut and attempt to skirt doing PT and field stuff by visiting the MIR.  It happens and most of us have seen something like this in our careers.  Those people who take that ethical lowground have a hard time establishing respect and credibility and that is NOT good for anyone in the CAF but, IMO and others, is far more concerning for someone who is going to be 'in command'.  I believe they were speaking in general terms so you could consider things/aspects you wouldn't know intuitively yourself but not questioning 'your' morals.



ETIS already made the point for me - The point wasn't to target your ethical fiber, but to point out how a lack of fitness can be _perceived_.   Age plays very little into how you are perceived if you are competent and capable - I had the pleasure of finishing a challenging course with a 53 year old and the only comment was how impressive this individual was for being able to complete it alongside his peers.  If he had spent the majority of his time on the course in and out of the MIR due to a lack of fitness and not endured the same as the rest of us, I have little doubt the perception of him would be very different.  If you are within the realm of moderately fit, BMOQ shouldn't be much of a challenge physically.  It is the basic course after all.  It will put more strain on your body then most civilian occupations however, and it will be coupled with (some) mental and physical exhaustion.  

I'll admit some of this is the Infantry in me talking and we tend to be a bit zealous when it comes to fitness.  There have been (many) times where what was expected of me far exceeded the minimum standards for physical fitness.  Striving for the minimum will have an impact on your image - both on BMOQ and in the future.  As an NCO was happy to point out to me in the first few months on the job:  "We aren't privates - we don't have the luxury of coming in as crap and slowly getting better.  We are the example they look to, to sort themselves out.  So don't ever be at the back of the line, unless that is what you expect from the troops".   >


----------



## Dingodan

I have been offered a position as a pilot, flying out January 17th, and swearing in January 13th.

However, I am still not positive if I will accept the position.

I was wondering what everyone's background is.  Maybe it can put my mind at ease.

I currently have a permanent full time management job (8-5), with great pay and benefits (more than pilot starting salary).

I am 24 years old.  I own a house and live with my girlfriend (common law), and have a dog.  All of my family is in the city I grew up in. I am having troubles deciding if I want to leave that all behind to pursue my dream as a pilot in the CF.

Today at lunch I was contemplating if I should join the forces when I took my dog outside when two military jets (Hawks) flew directly overhead.  I'm thinking that may have been a sign!

Is anyone in a similar situation?  I would love to hear your story!  Perhaps our partners could use each other as a support network.


Let me know!


----------



## pd89

Dingodan said:
			
		

> I have been offered a position as a pilot, flying out January 17th, and swearing in January 13th.
> 
> However, I am still not positive if I will accept the position.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone's background is.  Maybe it can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I currently have a permanent full time management job (8-5), with great pay and benefits (more than pilot starting salary).
> 
> I am 24 years old.  I own a house and live with my girlfriend (common law), and have a dog.  All of my family is in the city I grew up in. I am having troubles deciding if I want to leave that all behind to pursue my dream as a pilot in the CF.
> 
> Today at lunch I was contemplating if I should join the forces when I took my dog outside when two military jets (Hawks) flew directly overhead.  I'm thinking that may have been a sign!
> 
> Is anyone in a similar situation?  I would love to hear your story!  Perhaps our partners could use each other as a support network.
> 
> 
> Let me know!



I was offered an aerospace control officer position in December and officially rejected it today.  I am 25 years old, male, currently in the process of moving out of my parents basement, have two degrees, and always wanted to join the Canadian Forces. I applied in 2012, when I just turned 23, with every intention of joining the Canadian Forces. But, after my application dragged on, I had to start looking at other options. A month before being offered an AEC position, I wound up getting offered a well paying permanent job that involves manual labor but is definetly something I enjoy doing. I rejected the AEC offer not so much because of financial, family, or geographic considerations, but more so because my experience as an applicant served as a window into the bureaucratic mess that I would have to deal with as an officer. Furthermore, after talking to a few officer's, I became aware that it really is an office job, and that much of my time would involve engaging in essentially redundant tasks. Not for me, but good luck to everyone else heading to basic in January.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Dingodan said:
			
		

> *I am having troubles deciding* if I want to leave that all behind to pursue *my dream as a pilot in the CF*.


You have the answer right there - it's either the bit in yellow (say "declined with thanks" and carry on with what you're happy with), or the bit in orange (go and become a pilot).

Also keep in mind that considering how hard-to-get the pilot slots are, taking one and eventually not being happy and dropping out (that bit in yellow again) isn't fair to the person who _could've_ gone instead.

There's no right or wrong answer, just pick the yellow and stay or the orange and go ....


----------



## drbones

Sounds more like a choice between the blue pill and the red pill. I've wanted to join the military for a long time now and am excited to start my journey.


----------



## Ayrsayle

pd89 said:
			
		

> I became aware that it really is an office job, and that much of my time would involve engaging in essentially redundant tasks.



In fairness, there is a significant amount of "office" work in an officer's career but every Officer's career path is going to look different then the next - both inside a occupation and between occupations.  Members are moved to different positions every 2-3 years (usually).  Sometimes the "positions" look very similar to a corporate "office job".  Other times you lead others in warfighting operations.  You'll get both at various times, especially if you are interested (and capable) in both.

Not that you can't find challenging and rewarding jobs in the civilian world - but there is no other job quite like this one.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Dingodan said:
			
		

> I have been offered a position as a pilot, flying out January 17th, and swearing in January 13th.
> 
> However, I am still not positive if I will accept the position.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone's background is.  Maybe it can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I currently have a permanent full time management job (8-5), with great pay and benefits (more than pilot starting salary).
> 
> I am 24 years old.  I own a house and live with my girlfriend (common law), and have a dog.  All of my family is in the city I grew up in. I am having troubles deciding if I want to leave that all behind to pursue my dream as a pilot in the CF.
> 
> Today at lunch I was contemplating if I should join the forces when I took my dog outside when two military jets (Hawks) flew directly overhead.  I'm thinking that may have been a sign!
> 
> Is anyone in a similar situation?  I would love to hear your story!  Perhaps our partners could use each other as a support network.
> 
> 
> Let me know!



I would suggest not joining. You have written about asking advice in trying to make a personal choice, I wonder if you'd be capable of making that split second decision that would keep you moving forward while maintaining lift, or falling, dramatically, to earth encased in a large container made of aluminum. During an emergency is not the time to find out.

Let someone else, who has no doubts and wants it bad, have the spot.


----------



## icunurse

Good evening everyone,

I am starting BMOQ on the 19th as a nursing officer, I have been a nurse for three years both on a peadiatric floor and in intensive care unit. My pay at the moment is good and higher than what I will be making starting as a nursing officer. I know that the officer position includes office work but also teaching, improving current medicale practice, various opportunity of training and work placement and a larger field of practice. I know I would never be able to work in a civilian hospital all my life since I am always looking for new challenges, which the Canadian Forces provide. I also have a husband at home who supports me whatever decision I will make. There is positive and negative in all jobs, but if being a pilot in the CAF is your dream and you decline the offer, I hope for you that you won't look back 10 years from now and regret your decision.

See you soon , or not


----------



## pd89

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> In fairness, there is a significant amount of "office" work in an officer's career but every Officer's career path is going to look different then the next - both inside a occupation and between occupations.  Members are moved to different positions every 2-3 years (usually).  Sometimes the "positions" look very similar to a corporate "office job".  Other times you lead others in warfighting operations.  You'll get both at various times, especially if you are interested (and capable) in both.
> 
> Not that you can't find challenging and rewarding jobs in the civilian world - but there is no other job quite like this one.



It would be completely ridiculous for me to debate a career in the CF with you, seeing as you are a captain and I am on the outside looking in. But you said that one will get both office and warfighting roles. From my understanding, while likely, there is no guarantee one will get both. This was a tough choice to make for me. I will likely miss out on things very few people will ever do and/or experience. But I got a position where everyday I go to work, get paid well, and feel good about it at the end of the day. If I accepted a job with the CF and ended up doing office work I did not enjoy for a large portion of my lifetime, I wouldnt forgive myself. Dingodan was looking for insight from people in a similar situation, which I consider myself to be in. Yes you can do all sorts of amazing things in the CF, but at the end of the day, they will put you where they put you, and you will do what you are asked to do. After getting a good civilian job, i could no longer accept this as part of a commitment to the CF. I think Dingodan should ask himself something similar, considering his circumstances.


----------



## George Wallace

pd89 said:
			
		

> It would be completely ridiculous for me to debate a career in the CF with you, .............. I am on the outside looking in.



That about says it.  The Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) is completely outside of your scope.  Even what you may call an "office job" in the Canadian Armed Forces may not in anyway resemble what one would think of as an "office job" anywhere else.  I am sure it would be best if you can talk to those who are in Trades that would most closely resemble an "office job" and ask them about how they feel about working out of a tent in the woods, High Arctic, or in some strange foreign land and have them describe their "office jobs".  Some times an "office" in the CAF could be on the bridge of a ship, in the turret of a tank, or in some aircraft flying over the ocean.  Giving advice on "office jobs in the CAF" to someone who is not familiar with what the CAF do, by someone who is also on the outside looking in, is indeed ridiculous.   

All members of the CAF will at sometime work in an "office environment".  They will often be on courses, as students, instructors, or staff.  All members will, as they progress through the ranks, have to develop administration skills to go along with their leadership skills and increased responsibilities.  That will require "office work", which may have to be done anywhere.


----------



## pd89

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That about says it.  The Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) is completely outside of your scope.  Even what you may call an "office job" in the Canadian Armed Forces may not in anyway resemble what one would think of as an "office job" anywhere else.  I am sure it would be best if you can talk to those who are in Trades that would most closely resemble an "office job" and ask them about how they feel about working out of a tent in the woods, High Arctic, or in some strange foreign land and have them describe their "office jobs".  Some times an "office" in the CAF could be on the bridge of a ship, in the turret of a tank, or in some aircraft flying over the ocean.  Giving advice on "office jobs in the CAF" to someone who is not familiar with what the CAF do, by someone who is also on the outside looking in, is indeed ridiculous.
> 
> All members of the CAF will at sometime work in an "office environment".  They will often be on courses, as students, instructors, or staff.  All members will, as they progress through the ranks, have to develop administration skills to go along with their leadership skills and increased responsibilities.  That will require "office work", which may have to be done anywhere.



My intention was not to give advice on " Office jobs in the CAF." My intention was to address a member of this forum who asked if there was anyone in a similar situation as he (which I am), and whether or not someone in a similar situation would be willing to share their story (which I did). 

My personal concern was office/administrative/managerial work. Dingodan's is not. I had to ask myself questions about the type of work I would be doing. When I said "I think Dingodan should ask himself something similar, considering his circumstances" I did not mean with regards to office work. I meant with regards to the issues he needs to address to decide whether to accept or reject his offer (which, in his circumstance, seems to be family, career, geographic location, personal aspirations, dreams, etc.). If that was unclear, my mistake.

My concern was not that I would spend a significant amount of time working in an "office environment." My concern was with the type and the nature of the work that I would be doing. My core issue was that as an AEC officer, my job would be heavily computer/pen and paper focused. I like working with my hands (I dont consider working at a computer or working with a pen to be working with my hands), and for me, it was not worth the risk to turn down the job I have now for one where I may potentially spend a significant amount of time doing deskwork that, while extremely unique, I do not know if I would enjoy.

I have had the opportunity to speak to several members of the CF who work in trades that would most closely resemble "office jobs." Obviously talking to someone about it is not the same as doing it myself as a career, but they are people I trust, and it does aid in providing good insight into what I could anticipate as a career in the CF.


----------



## Ayrsayle

pd89 said:
			
		

> It would be completely ridiculous for me to debate a career in the CF with you, seeing as you are a captain and I am on the outside looking in. But you said that one will get both office and warfighting roles. From my understanding, while likely, there is no guarantee one will get both. This was a tough choice to make for me. I will likely miss out on things very few people will ever do and/or experience. But I got a position where everyday I go to work, get paid well, and feel good about it at the end of the day. If I accepted a job with the CF and ended up doing office work I did not enjoy for a large portion of my lifetime, I wouldn't forgive myself. Dingodan was looking for insight from people in a similar situation, which I consider myself to be in. Yes you can do all sorts of amazing things in the CF, but at the end of the day, they will put you where put you, and you will do what you are asked to do. After getting a good civilian job, i could no longer accept this as part of a commitment to the CF. I think Dingodan should ask himself something similar, considering his circumstances.



George pretty much hit on all the points I would have said, but I'll elaborate on my initial points -

There are many things working in the military (may) cause you to give up - The forums are filled with examples of where the line is between the military/civilian professions.  There are also unique opportunities and a very different form of service to your country as well.  I've worked on both sides and both have their merits - but after the time I've spent in I have no regrets with the choices.  Everyone's mileage may vary with that one.

Ultimately yes, if the system wants to move you the system will - but I've never felt it to be an entirely one-way conversation.  The military usually seeks to keep you happy with your postings, etc - unless there is another reason why they can't (or won't).  We joke the Career managers essentially have to make three people happy - in my case it is the Regiment, Ottawa, and you (which includes your family) - If they can get two out of the three happy they consider it a job well done.

I've spent time sitting in an office making sure paperwork was completed so soldiers could go on courses and take care of their families.  I've also written orders while under a tarp all night for an simulated attack the next day.  I've spent nights at home working on the Junior Officer development program (which all of you will get very familiar with), but I've also been encouraged to take a week and play Unit organized sports.  This career is not an "office" job - though you do spend time in an office (shrugs).  If you want to be a leader (Officer or NCM), part of that is taking care of those you are responsible for - some of that is paperwork.

But again, the military doesn't have a monopoly on "meaningful employment" - nor is it a good fit for everyone.  Do as much research and ask as many questions as you can to make an informed decision. I will say that if you are going to jump in the pool, be ready to swim to the other side, not just grab the edge and climb out.  There are lots of people ready to make the attempt behind you.


----------



## George Wallace

pd89 said:
			
		

> My concern was not that I would spend a significant amount of time working in an "office environment." My concern was with the type and the nature of the work that I would be doing. My core issue was that as an AEC officer, my job would be heavily computer/pen and paper focused. I like working with my hands (I dont consider working at a computer or working with a pen to be working with my hands), and for me, it was not worth the risk to turn down the job I have now for one where I may potentially spend a significant amount of time doing deskwork that, while extremely unique, I do not know if I would enjoy.



To begin with, my intention is not to insult you in any way.  

It is difficult to explain to someone outside the CAF what exactly the job is, no matter what the Trade.  One thing to remember, as a member of the CAF and one who intends to progress up the ladder you will be expected to show responsibility and leadership skills which will entail administration at various levels in that process.  You have to evaluate what you want in life, be it in the military or as a civilian, and if you are happy being a minion so be it.  If you do want to progress up the ladder in any occupation, you will have to eventually do "office work".   One of the best resources to learning those skills is the military, and the better a leader you can become in the military, the better chance you have to be so outside the military.  

The portion of your quote above indicates to me that you were not following your heart in the first place.  You did not follow the advice so often given on this very site, not to apply for a job in the CAF that you did not want, just to get in.  If you do not want to work on computers, etc., in an office environment; do not apply for that Trade in the CAF to begin with.  So many posters to this site, seem to want to start their careers at the top, so don't be so egotistical to think that applying to become an officer is the only route to take.  

I might add that depending on how much of a "non-office" type of person you are, the CAF will provide you a very wide range of 'outdoor' experiences, across Canada and around the world.  Army careers will have more to offer for those who prefer to be 'grounded', while the Navy offers the high seas.  

In the end, I would find a civilian job more monotonous than a career in the military.  The variety of experiences I had in the military, I would never have gotten outside of the military and I was paid to do them, not paying to do them.   Anyone who is following this and trying to decide whether or not to join the CAF, has to figure out what kind of person they are.  Do they want to stay close to their home town and work in a repetitive job, or do they want to venture out and see some of the world in a career that can change their circumstances in an instant.   The CAF is not for everyone, and many do not remain after their first or second Engagement, but they will leave with 'life skills' that they would never have gained had they not joined, which may benefit them in their new careers.   That in itself is a positive. -- All applicants must look at themselves and make up their minds what kind of person they are and what they want in life.  Don't come back when you are 40 or 50 and say that you always dreamed of being in the military.  Time will have taken its toll on you by then.  It may be too late for you then.


----------



## drbones

George Wallace said:
			
		

> To begin with, my intention is not to insult you in any way.
> 
> It is difficult to explain to someone outside the CAF what exactly the job is, no matter what the Trade.  One thing to remember, as a member of the CAF and one who intends to progress up the ladder you will be expected to show responsibility and leadership skills which will entail administration at various levels in that process.  You have to evaluate what you want in life, be it in the military or as a civilian, and if you are happy being a minion so be it.  If you do want to progress up the ladder in any occupation, you will have to eventually do "office work".   One of the best resources to learning those skills is the military, and the better a leader you can become in the military, the better chance you have to be so outside the military.
> 
> The portion of your quote above indicates to me that you were not following your heart in the first place.  You did not follow the advice so often given on this very site, not to apply for a job in the CAF that you did not want, just to get in.  If you do not want to work on computers, etc., in an office environment; do not apply for that Trade in the CAF to begin with.  So many posters to this site, seem to want to start their careers at the top, so don't be so egotistical to think that applying to become an officer is the only route to take.
> 
> I might add that depending on how much of a "non-office" type of person you are, the CAF will provide you a very wide range of 'outdoor' experiences, across Canada and around the world.  Army careers will have more to offer for those who prefer to be 'grounded', while the Navy offers the high seas.
> 
> In the end, I would find a civilian job more monotonous than a career in the military.  The variety of experiences I had in the military, I would never have gotten outside of the military and I was paid to do them, not paying to do them.   Anyone who is following this and trying to decide whether or not to join the CAF, has to figure out what kind of person they are.  Do they want to stay close to their home town and work in a repetitive job, or do they want to venture out and see some of the world in a career that can change their circumstances in an instant.   The CAF is not for everyone, and many do not remain after their first or second Engagement, but they will leave with 'life skills' that they would never have gained had they not joined, which may benefit them in their new careers.   That in itself is a positive. -- All applicants must look at themselves and make up their minds what kind of person they are and what they want in life.  Don't come back when you are 40 or 50 and say that you always dreamed of being in the military.  Time will have taken its toll on you by then.  It may be too late for you then.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Loachman

Dingodan said:
			
		

> I have been offered a position as a pilot, flying out January 17th, and swearing in January 13th.
> 
> However, I am still not positive if I will accept the position.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone's background is.  Maybe it can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I currently have a permanent full time management job (8-5), with great pay and benefits (more than pilot starting salary).
> 
> I am 24 years old.  I own a house and live with my girlfriend (common law), and have a dog.  All of my family is in the city I grew up in. I am having troubles deciding if I want to leave that all behind to pursue my dream as a pilot in the CF.
> 
> Today at lunch I was contemplating if I should join the forces when I took my dog outside when two military jets (Hawks) flew directly overhead.  I'm thinking that may have been a sign!
> 
> Is anyone in a similar situation?  I would love to hear your story!  Perhaps our partners could use each other as a support network.
> 
> Let me know!



You do not want this enough to succeed.


----------



## drbones

Dingodan said:
			
		

> I have been offered a position as a pilot, flying out January 17th, and swearing in January 13th.
> 
> However, I am still not positive if I will accept the position.
> 
> I was wondering what everyone's background is.  Maybe it can put my mind at ease.
> 
> I currently have a permanent full time management job (8-5), with great pay and benefits (more than pilot starting salary).
> 
> I am 24 years old.  I own a house and live with my girlfriend (common law), and have a dog.  All of my family is in the city I grew up in. I am having troubles deciding if I want to leave that all behind to pursue my dream as a pilot in the CF.
> 
> Today at lunch I was contemplating if I should join the forces when I took my dog outside when two military jets (Hawks) flew directly overhead.  I'm thinking that may have been a sign!
> 
> Is anyone in a similar situation?  I would love to hear your story!  Perhaps our partners could use each other as a support network.
> 
> 
> Let me know!



So did you end up accepeting the postion in the end?


----------



## Mab163

drbones said:
			
		

> It looks like L0050E and L0050F are combined into the same platoon 21. The more, the merrier  :subbies:.



FYI, on CFLRS website, the L0050 platoon was changed from E to B. Therefore, it will be a bilingual platoon. See you tomorrow everybody!  :nod:


----------



## neo148

Just got my CT offer today for pilot. I will be there starting March 4th for Phase 2 of BMOQ!


----------



## krimynal

when did you apply for the CT ??


----------



## neo148

krimynal said:
			
		

> when did you apply for the CT ??



I applied Nov. 2013. Certainly took a while, but from what I hear this was by no means slow in comparison to some CTs.


----------



## krimynal

I applied by end of September .... and I still haven't got ANY news as of yet ... other than the 1 email about not contacting them ..... Didn't speak to my broker / didn't see anyone for interviews or anything


----------



## neo148

krimynal said:
			
		

> I applied by end of September .... and I still haven't got ANY news as of yet ... other than the 1 email about not contacting them ..... Didn't speak to my broker / didn't see anyone for interviews or anything



End of September of this past year? I never heard back the first 6 or so months... I was advised to keep pestering them and annoying them so much that they're essentially forced to reply. Call, email, whatever it takes.


----------



## neo148

Hello everyone,

I have just CT'ed to Pilot, after being a reservist in the Artillery for 7 years and was informed that I will be starting the second part of BMOQ at the beginning of March. I have gone over the joining instructions and have also asked around for more information, but I still have a few questions that I hope someone can shed some light on.

1. What exactly happens to my issued kit? I was told by one source that I essentially keep all of my army issued kit, and get additional Air Force kit in St Jean, while somebody else told me that I will have to hand in all of the army kit once I arrive in St Jean, and then sign out the kit required for BMOQ.

2. How difficult is it for someone to join a BMOQ course halfway? The more I think about it, the more I worry, given that the candidates have had 8 weeks already to set the standard for inspections, etc.


----------



## DAA

neo148 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just CT'ed to Pilot, after being a reservist in the Artillery for 7 years and was informed that I will be starting the second part of BMOQ at the beginning of March. I have gone over the joining instructions and have also asked around for more information, but I still have a few questions that I hope someone can shed some light on.
> 
> 1. What exactly happens to my issued kit? I was told by one source that I essentially keep all of my army issued kit, and get additional Air Force kit in St Jean, while somebody else told me that I will have to hand in all of the army kit once I arrive in St Jean, and then sign out the kit required for BMOQ.
> 
> 2. How difficult is it for someone to join a BMOQ course halfway? The more I think about it, the more I worry, given that the candidates have had 8 weeks already to set the standard for inspections, etc.



According to the work flow process for CTing and when it comes to clothing....."a member transferring from the P Res to the Reg F does not have to return issued clothing kit, however, a copy of the clothing documents are to be retained by Unit Supply for accounting purposes and the original clothing docs are to be sent to the member’s gaining Reg F unit. Items on Temp issue such as the member’s weapon are to be returned to Unit Supply".   I can only assume that this process will vary from unit to unit.  But I would think, that this would be a really good time, to get rid of the old stuff and opt for new whilst you have the chance.

As far as joining a BMOQ course part way through, it happens all the time and nothing to be concerned with.  You will most likely find yourself much more experienced than the group you are joining.

Good luck!


----------



## reganm

neo148 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have just CT'ed to Pilot, after being a reservist in the Artillery for 7 years and was informed that I will be starting the second part of BMOQ at the beginning of March. I have gone over the joining instructions and have also asked around for more information, but I still have a few questions that I hope someone can shed some light on.
> 
> 1. What exactly happens to my issued kit? I was told by one source that I essentially keep all of my army issued kit, and get additional Air Force kit in St Jean, while somebody else told me that I will have to hand in all of the army kit once I arrive in St Jean, and then sign out the kit required for BMOQ.
> 
> 2. How difficult is it for someone to join a BMOQ course halfway? The more I think about it, the more I worry, given that the candidates have had 8 weeks already to set the standard for inspections, etc.



DAA is right. I can fill you in a bit more about BMOQ phase 2. Phase 2 is essentially the core leadership part of Basic Training for Officers. You will learn how to do your Battle Procedure, section orders, lead section attacks etc...There are some field portions where you will have to demonstrate your leadership by leading your section on missions. As for being worried, don't be. Although you are coming halfway in, you already have military experience which brings your knowledge above all others who have just joined. All of your instructors also will know this fact and you will find they will give you all the necessary information. You will be attached to a section and you also will be assigned a fire team partner. Your own section will give you the run down to the day-to-day activities required by the platoon...timings, routine orders, meals, weapon information etc...All in all, go in with an open mind, work hard, and have a good attitude - You will be fine.

Cheers
M


----------



## tdccanadian

Just wondering if anyone has been offered a job for the next BMOQ. I've read that the first one started in January. Just wondering where I stand right now. I was merit listed as MARS back in late October. Thanks!


----------



## DAA

tdccanadian said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has been offered a job for the next BMOQ. I've read that the first one started in January. Just wondering where I stand right now. I was merit listed as MARS back in late October. Thanks!



The answer to your question is the same answer that I gave you yesterday for the exact same question.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/118117/post-1354104.html#msg1354104


----------



## tdccanadian

Sorry to bother you, just wondering if anyone had received an offer. Not sure how the application process works, it's my first time!


----------



## DAA

tdccanadian said:
			
		

> Sorry to bother you, just wondering if anyone had received an offer. Not sure how the application process works, it's my first time!



No one will get an offer until the selections for DEO are scheduled and that won't happen until approx 60 days prior to the start of the next BMOQ, which at the present time isn't until the end of Aug.  So selections won't be done until sometime in Jun with offers going out end Jun or early Jul.


----------



## GPKJerry

Is this DEO for just MARS or all DEO trades? I'm asking specifically in regards to pilot and I'm just curious if this means I shouldn't get my hopes up for April


----------



## DAA

GPKJerry said:
			
		

> Is this DEO for just MARS or all DEO trades? I'm asking specifically in regards to pilot and I'm just curious if this means I shouldn't get my hopes up for April



This is for ALL DEO Occupations.  So if you are currently applying under the DEO Entry Plan or are already Merit Listed, don't expect to get an offer until probably mid-Jul at the earliest!!!


----------



## GPKJerry

That clears it up, thanks so much!


----------



## jacob_of_canada

tdccanadian said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone has been offered a job for the next BMOQ. I've read that the first one started in January. Just wondering where I stand right now. I was merit listed as MARS back in late October. Thanks!




See you there (lets hope), MARS as well!


----------



## tdccanadian

Nice to hear from some people in the same situation I'm in. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## theforcewithin

Anyone here starting BMOQ on June 1?


----------



## jacob_of_canada

See you there!!!


----------



## Bruins91

Congrats! Which careers, and DEO or ROTP?


----------



## eharps

I still have my aptitude, medical and interview to get through, but I have noticed that people are seeming to get through the process a bit faster.

I hope I can get to BMQ soon! (fall would be nice, sooner the better!)


----------



## theforcewithin

Getting excited, Jacob!

Bruins91, Training Development Officer for me, and it's a DEO platoon! ;D

eharps, Good luck! Hoping you'll be golden in a few months.


----------



## jacob_of_canada

Bruins91 said:
			
		

> Congrats! Which careers, and DEO or ROTP?





For me it's MARS DEO


----------



## GPKJerry

I got my call yesterday for DEO Pilot, still excited, see you all there!


----------



## theforcewithin

GPKJerry said:
			
		

> I got my call yesterday for DEO Pilot, still excited, see you all there!



Awesome! We have 3/60 accounted for so far! lol


----------



## Bruins91

Jacobs I too got a MARS offer for June 1st BMOQ, i swear in next Thursday in Fredericton. We will be spending a lot of time together! I am excited to meet you all


----------



## theforcewithin

Bruins91 said:
			
		

> Jacobs I too got a MARS offer for June 1st BMOQ, i swear in next Thursday in Fredericton. We will be spending a lot of time together! I am excited to meet you all


4/60 accounted for!  Congrats, Bruins91! Can't wait to meet everyone and work together as well.


----------



## simondu2014

I am going to ST-JEAN for my BMQ on May 30!   My trade is Signal Officer.


----------



## canuckred

5/60 accounted for now. I'll see you all there as DEO Pilot.


----------



## theforcewithin

canuckred said:
			
		

> 5/60 accounted for now. I'll see you all there as DEO Pilot.



Nicely done! Congrats!


----------



## faivious

Praying to Lord Jesus I'll make the sig's officer from my CFAT...
If I do, I'll see you gents.


----------



## PuckChaser

Jesus won't help you, but maybe Mercury will.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mercury_%28mythology%29


----------



## theforcewithin

faivious said:
			
		

> Praying to Lord Jesus I'll make the sig's officer from my CFAT...
> If I do, I'll see you gents.



And lady   Good luck!

(I need a little more of Mercury's blessing myself!  :nod


----------



## tdccanadian

Just got my call today. DEO Mars, I swear in next Tuesday in Halifax.


----------



## eharps

Congratulations guys, I am very excited for all of you!


----------



## theforcewithin

Hope the snow melts soon for you, tdccanadian!

eharps, cheers. Best of luck on your CFAT!


----------



## canuckred

Hi simondu2014,

Check out our thread on June 1st BMOQ here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/118413.0.html


----------



## hyung7423

Hello fellow DEO candidates,

We have a closed group Facebook page where one of us made a helpful document intended for BMOQ preparation. If you are interested, search "BMOQ June 2015" on Facebook. I guess you can also make your Facebook profile display your MOSID for verification.

I look forward to training with you all.

Best,

Andrew (EME OCdt)


----------



## faivious

I had a quick question.
I've recently applied for DEO Sigs Officer, and am currently in the CFAT phase.

My recruiter told me that if my application gets pushed around fast, and with the exception that I get accepted for the offer, I'll be sent to Gagetown this summer. And during my school year, I'll be doing BMOQ on weekends stretched for a couple months.
That's for CAP I assume right?
BMOQ I assume is held a St. Jean?

Is it possible for me to go through CAP first? Because that's what I'd assume is happening.


----------



## PuckChaser

I don't know how its possible to employ you in Gagetown prior to you completing BMOQ. The sequence is BMOQ, then BMOQ-L, then BSOC Mods 1+2.


----------



## faivious

I'll have to confirm with him again, because he told me twice, the same thing, which was being sent to Gagetown this summer..


----------



## GBrooks0715

Got my offer a few days ago for DEO Infantry Officer, see everyone there!


----------



## jacob_of_canada

If you are talking about the reserves, that would be useful information to give. We are discussing regular force.


----------



## George Wallace

jacob_of_canada said:
			
		

> If you are talking about the reserves, that would be useful information to give. We are discussing regular force.



???  And you are an expert on what is being discussed?

For your information, both Reserve and Regular Force officer candidates attend the same BMOQ-L crses in Gagetown.


----------



## jacob_of_canada

Perhaps that sounded differently than I meant it - such is the reality of typing. Certainly no expert, but I do have a feeling that he wouldn't be doing bmoq on weekends if it was reg force, just wanted to dispel any confusion in the conversation.  

In any case, my apologies everyone if that came off differently than I meant it.


----------



## theforcewithin

The platoon's coming together!  :warstory:


----------



## TinaCaprii

I'm still waiting to do a bunch of tests.. (med/fit/etc)   

bah! have fun guys! I continue to live vicariously through you!


----------



## Wincity

Interview/Medical on the 16th, you guys/gals think I have a shot of making June BMOQ???

Regards!


----------



## theforcewithin

Wincity said:
			
		

> Interview/Medical on the 16th, you guys/gals think I have a shot of making June BMOQ???
> 
> Regards!



Anything is possible! My CO apparently got his call 4 days before he was scheduled to leave for Basic, so it's possible people could still be getting offers even in May. What occupation are you going for?


----------



## theforcewithin

TinaCaprii said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting to do a bunch of tests.. (med/fit/etc)
> 
> bah! have fun guys! I continue to live vicariously through you!



Thanks. The application process could be a big test of patience, but the end result makes everything worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Wincity

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Anything is possible! My CO apparently got his call 4 days before he was scheduled to leave for Basic, so it's possible people could still be getting offers even in May. What occupation are you going for?



Infantry, Armour and Artillery. I know these trades get a lot of applicants, that's why I'm curious. 

Hoping for the best!  

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## George Wallace

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Anything is possible! My CO apparently got his call 4 days before he was scheduled to leave for Basic, so it's possible people could still be getting offers even in May. What occupation are you going for?



Let's also remember that the times have changed since your CO enlisted.


----------



## CanadianTiger

Didn't read the top properly, my mistake. I hope the best of luck to you all!


----------



## theforcewithin

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's also remember that the times have changed since your CO enlisted.



That's true! Wonder what "short notice" means nowadays...  :-X


----------



## KerryBlue

Wincity said:
			
		

> Infantry, Armour and Artillery. I know these trades get a lot of applicants, that's why I'm curious.
> 
> Hoping for the best!
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply!




There are no Armoured Officer slots open for this year, so doubt you would be offered that specific trade..


----------



## Wincity

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> There are no Armoured Officer slots open for this year, so doubt you would be offered that specific trade..



Any word on infantry or artillery?


----------



## KerryBlue

Wincity said:
			
		

> Any word on infantry or artillery?



Nope, just keep hearing that armoured has no DEO openings for this year.


----------



## jacob_of_canada

I've heard from an infantry applicant that there are 80 spots but that's just third hand news, can't confirm anything. In any event, good luck to you.


----------



## TinaCaprii

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> Thanks. The application process could be a big test of patience, but the end result makes everything worth it. Good luck!




oooh yes!... whats a few months waiting to 20+ years of service? lol I'm waiting patiently....  :waiting:


----------



## chipinator

Hi everyone,

I'm just wondering, but if you're applying to be an officer in the reserves, would you be placed in this BMOQ as well? I just noticed that everyone accepted so far seems to be regular force.


----------



## theforcewithin

chipinator said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm just wondering, but if you're applying to be an officer in the reserves, would you be placed in this BMOQ as well? I just noticed that everyone accepted so far seems to be regular force.



No. From what I've been told, Reserve Officers will train with their home unit on weekends for BMOQ.


----------



## theforcewithin

TinaCaprii said:
			
		

> oooh yes!... whats a few months waiting to 20+ years of service? lol I'm waiting patiently....  :waiting:



It could be a few years... :-\ However, from your list of trades, I have been advised that there are many RMS Clerk positions for this fiscal year, so here's to hoping the wait isn't that long!


----------



## George Wallace

Usually the Reserves will run two parts of BMOQ, of approx two weeks.  Then their successful candidates will go to CTC Gagetown and attend BMOQ-L with their Regular Force counterparts.

For answers to when and where these courses will be run, ASK YOUR OPERATIONS AND TRAINING WARRANT OFFICER AT YOUR UNIT.  They will have the information and be loading you on courses.


----------



## simondu2014

I'm in!  BMQ 30th May.  Signal officer through DOP!  See u guys in one month!


----------



## Danny78

I'm just wondering what the food situation is like in BMOQ.  Are we allowed to keep things like protein bars?  I saw in another post there are vending machines but I'm not looking to eat junk food. How often do we get to eat meals and is it a set amount or can we go back for 2nd's and 3rd's if we're hungry at each meal.  ;D

I'm sure this sounds weird but I eat A LOT haha.


----------



## stealthylizard

You cannot keep your own food.  You won't have time for 2nd's or 3rd's.  3 meals per day: breakfast, lunch, dinner.


----------



## Danny78

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> You cannot keep your own food.  You won't have time for 2nd's or 3rd's.  3 meals per day: breakfast, lunch, dinner.



I'm 230 lbs, 6'.  So I get the same amount of food as the guy that's 5'6" and 140 lbs???

Any larger guys have any tips? I'm really into body building and have spent years getting used to eating a lot and constantly.  I'm also worried about not eating enough and losing muscle mass.


----------



## ModlrMike

google:

"food+bmq site:army.ca"

2300 results 0.45 seconds


----------



## Teager

This thread may help http://army.ca/forums/threads/111337/post-1242565.html#msg1242565


----------



## ken.w2402

There will be moments you'll barely have enough time to eat, but usually you shouldn't have issues getting seconds. Canex will be off limits during the first five weeks, but I've seen people getting care packages filled with protein bars. One guy managed to stash a full jar of protein powder in the miscellaneous kit bag (typically spared from inspections).

Anyway, all this said, you might want to manage your expectations with regard to maintaining fitness during BMOQ. It's going to be mostly running, pushups and light cardio, combined with some artificial stress and sleep deprivation, plus LOTS of sitting in a classroom trying not to fall asleep. If you're more of a bodybuilder type, expect to lose mass and gain some endurance.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Danny78 said:
			
		

> I'm 230 lbs, 6'.  So I get the same amount of food as the guy that's 5'6" and 140 lbs???
> 
> Any larger guys have any tips? I'm really into body building and have spent years getting used to eating a lot and constantly.  I'm also worried about not eating enough and losing muscle mass.



You will get the same portion sizes in the steam line, there is a side bar with salads etc.  FWIW, I made it thru Basic years ago on PB and CheeseWhiz sandwiches for dinner.  Breakfast meant less time prepping for inspection so a few would go and bring back apples etc for those of us working the squad station jobs.  Teamwork. 

Expect to lose muscle mass.  The CAF isnt concerned with your bodybuilding capacity during Basic and neither should you be.  If that is your #1 concern during BMOQ, reevaluate your piority while there.  Seriously.  Accept it going in.

Also, during field training if you are on IMPs, you will get the same as everyone else, but you might get some extra stuff from someone who can't or doesn't scoff down all of theirs.   If doing a haybox feeding, there is usually  call for seconds if everyone has been fed - the food can't be recycled back thru the kitchen.

For your info:  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page#prohibitions

Also, scroll up to the "Daily Routine" section for an idea of how much time is allotted for meals.  Eat fast.


----------



## Chelomo

Yeah, I definitely had more than enough to eat during BMOQ, just not the time to eat it. On good days though, when you have 20-30 mins to eat, if you're quick enough, you can usually get 2nd and 3rd.

As for personal food, according to regs, you can't have it. However, the reality is quite different. I've seen Gatorade powder, chips, chocolate etc... It depends on your staff and how much they're going to look for it. I remember though, while our staff were generally easy going on that stuff, a girl on my pon decided eating apple sauce during Vimy Week, in front of the instructors, was a good idea. They had us dump all our goodies in the middle of the FOB and then proceeded to gas attack and stand to us for a few hours after the exercise was over.

I'm not going to tell you to bring food or not, simply that it's possible to get away with it. Or you might get caught and eat a lot of shit. What's been said before is also true, big guys tend to shrink, and very thin guys tend to buff. It's a great equalizer.


----------



## Danny78

Hey all, thanks for the info.  I realize my workout regime is going to suffer and if it was my priority I wouldn't join the military - its just something I really enjoy doing.  That said, if I can find ways to minimize the damage I'm all about looking for solutions.  I appreciate the  tips. I'll check out that bodybuilding thread too!


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Rog - good luck and enjoy the Mega.    8)


----------



## BlueShield

damn,,,, these people graduated already -.-
-_-    -_-    -_-
well... congrats````!


----------



## Mab163

BlueShield said:
			
		

> damn,,,, these people graduated already -.-
> -_-    -_-    -_-
> well... congrats````!



Thanks! So happy that this course is finally over!  ;D


----------



## Ranger_Rob

I will be at BMOQ June 1. I am older so hopefully I can keep up the younger members. Excited to meet everyone!


----------



## BlueShield

Mab163 said:
			
		

> Thanks! So happy that this course is finally over!  ;D


oh? Was the course hard? I'm sure that you enjoyed it  :blotto:


----------



## theforcewithin

Ranger_Rob said:
			
		

> I will be at BMOQ June 1. I am older so hopefully I can keep up the younger members. Excited to meet everyone!



I'm older too, Ranger_Rob, so no worries!  ;D

Congrats, guys. Time's flying. We'll be starting before we know it.


----------



## Wincity

theforcewithin said:
			
		

> I'm older too, Ranger_Rob, so no worries!  ;D
> 
> Congrats, guys. Time's flying. We'll be starting before we know it.





			
				Ranger_Rob said:
			
		

> I will be at BMOQ June 1. I am older so hopefully I can keep up the younger members. Excited to meet everyone!



How long ago did you guys find out, if you don't mind me asking?

As far as I know my medical has cleared so I'm waiting to be merit-listed  :-\


----------



## theforcewithin

Wincity said:
			
		

> How long ago did you guys find out, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> As far as I know my medical has cleared so I'm waiting to be merit-listed  :-\



Found out around mid-March and was sworn in March 31!


----------



## Mab163

BlueShield said:
			
		

> oh? Was the course hard? I'm sure that you enjoyed it  :blotto:



Challenging! But I have very good memories


----------



## emm

Hello 

I am just wondering if there is anyone else who has been given October 2015 dates for BMOQ? 

Thanks


----------



## geodan

Hey,

can you tell me for what trade?


----------



## emm

Intelligence Officer. I got my offer in mid-April.


----------



## kumera

Nursing officer here Oct 26, I got my offer the end of Apr.


----------



## kumera

I've been in touch with another guy who is going to the same BMOQ, so I've made a facebook group here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/355108598033351/


----------



## emm

Thank you for creating that facebook group!


----------



## kumera

emm said:
			
		

> Thank you for creating that facebook group!


No worries. Thought it would be a good idea to get to know the people beforehand so we can all be pretty cohesive/inclusive when we are finally there. 

Seems we are kind of shy so far though. That'll change!


----------



## emm

I will go change that then


----------



## BlueShield

This is gonna be HOT + "HOT" !


----------



## babycake21

Hey guys!

I'm a Nursing officer, been in for 2 years now. Due to my school schedule I always missed BMOQ start dates so I will also be on the October 26th course (most likely - it's still tentative awaiting the official message)


----------



## goliath10

I think I am 10/60, DEO Pilot, just found this forum. Swore in Fredericton at the end of March. 

I'm in that "mental preparation" phase, and getting things together slowly. I've spent the past two days watching Basic Up! after my runs. This will be big change!


----------



## theforcewithin

Yes! I'm betting it'll be a mix of everything. The group is slowly coming together!  :nod:


----------



## Mab163

goliath10 said:
			
		

> I think I am 10/60, DEO Pilot, just found this forum.


Wow! We were about 30 pilots that graduated from BMOQ last April. Training system will soon be choked as few years back!  

Otherwise, good luck to all!


----------



## goliath10

I hope it's not that way, I quit my flying job for this. I'd rather be in the sky!


----------



## Mab163

goliath10 said:
			
		

> I hope it's not that way, I quit my flying job for this. I'd rather be in the sky!


You will face waiting period for sure. Right now I'm at an OJT position until my PFT which is scheduled for end of November 2015 and I know some people waited more than a year to be loaded on PFT...  :facepalm:

But OJT is fun and very relax!


----------



## William Hoskins

I'm in for ROTP Infantry Officer, swearing in June 18th in Halifax. Haven't heard any dates for BMOQ yet.


----------



## Silje

emm said:
			
		

> Intelligence Officer. I got my offer in mid-April.



DEO?


----------



## JonathanB

Good luck to everybody who starts their training tomorrow!! Stay strong guys!


----------



## JonathanB

Hey guys,

So who will all be there to start their BMOQ on the 13? 
Post your name and occupation.


----------



## JonathanB

For me I receive, last week, my offer of enrolment to be a MARS officer under the ROTP entry plan.


----------



## emm

Yes DEO


----------



## William Hoskins

Hey, I'm in for ROTP Infantry Officer


----------



## Chicken111

Hey guys,

Looking for all those starting BMOQ on August 29th, recruiters told me it would be a french BMOQ, but I'm sure this will be a bilingual one.

Anyone else ?

I saw a previous topic with the idea of creating a facebook page, maybe i'll do the same


----------



## bsomers85

I will be going! ROTP for Military Police Officer.


----------



## JonD

Hi, 

Just got the call a few days ago, see you there Aug29. If you create a facebook page send me a message here and I will join. 

- Jon


----------



## dbarr078

Hi guys,

I've been merit listed recently, I'm hoping to be selected for this same BMOQ!

What's your trade?


----------



## JonD

LogO, you?


----------



## dbarr078

Pilot! - Apparently the training was moved on January 18th, 2016 due to the lack of applicants... did you hear anything about that?


----------



## JonD

Haven't been told that by any recruiter, I spoke with the recruiting office on thursday Aug 6 and they told me Aug 31 would be my start date and that I am to be sworn in Aug 21. I will be getting a few documents from them in the mail today so I suppose I will know more at that time.


----------



## dbarr078

Oh ok! That's good to know, thanks. Well, good luck with everything!


----------



## JonD

Thanks, you too.


----------



## VanIslander

See you guys there!


----------



## Mirin

VanIslander said:
			
		

> See you guys there!


For which trade occupation might that be if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## VanIslander

AERE.


----------



## Mirin

Wow that is incredible.  Tough gig to get into it seems like.


----------



## VanIslander

Thank you, I'm absolutely thrilled!  This is pretty much my dream job


----------



## JayDi

Hi, i'm new on this forum but I read here since some times, I had my call mid juin for august 29th BMOQ. I didn't here anything from the recruiting center about moving the bmoq to the january 18th... I talk to them yesterday and my sworn in is the 18th ! 

I'm sorry if my english is not perfert, I speak french


----------



## DAA

JayDi said:
			
		

> Hi, i'm new on this forum but I read here since some times, I had my call mid juin for august 29th BMOQ. I didn't here anything from the recruiting center about moving the bmoq to the january 18th... I talk to them yesterday and my sworn in is the 18th !
> 
> I'm sorry if my english is not perfert, I speak french



You might want to call your Recruiting Detachment back again!!   Somebody there, isn't paying attention!!!     :facepalm:


----------



## JayDi

You think the bmoq is move and they haven't told me yesterday?


----------



## DAA

JayDi said:
			
		

> You think the bmoq is move and they haven't told me yesterday?



YES.......that's exactly it!   The date for the "Franco/French" Serial was changed well over a week ago!  The language of instruction for this BMOQ is "ENGLISH" now.


----------



## erinlc

Hey guys, 

Looks like I'll be seeing you there as well! I got my call this morning!  ;D


----------



## Wincity

Anyone else here going to BMOQ for the January date?

Found out a week ago, very excited.


----------



## JonD

Nice, what trade erinlc?


----------



## sha106

Hi All,

I am seeing you guys in 15 days! I got an official call this morning, and starting BMOQ on 31st Aug. My trade is MARS (navy).

and here, I created a Facebook group. Please join, and say "HI"
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1488084228156350/


----------



## tabula_rasa

Yes, I'm enrolling on the 12th, getting to St. Jean on the 16th. 
Infantry Officer, hailing from Montreal.


----------



## bscriber

Hello!

I have completed my CFAT test and am waiting for my medical/physical.  Spoke to a recruiter at the Kingston CFRC and he said that the selection board chooses based on opening and demands for trades (I have applied to MARS Officer and Aerospace Control Officer).  I wrote my CFAT on 5 August 2015, and did my testing for the MARS officer on 12 August 2015.  The recruiter said that the boards meet to determine who gets on for the next BMOQ.  So, my question is, does anyone know when the next BMOQ is?  I know one started on August 29th, as per a previous thread.

Thank-you!


----------



## Mirin

According to the following link there is an English speaking BMOQ beginning on Oct. 26, 2015.  http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## bscriber

Thank-you!  I am looking forward to serving, whenever that is!  ;D


----------



## yourboat

I hope I can get in the October one as too however I think there is one in January as well.


----------



## geodan

The next BMOQs are in october and january for this fiscal year. I know they already gave offers for october and january but there is at least one more selection on october 5th for my trade which is infantry officer. Maybe there's more ask the recruiter if your trade is still opened.


----------



## secondchance

January ,16,2016 is next BMOQ.I am just wonder too if there is selections in November or December 2015.I am still waiting for medical/interview and background check.


----------



## Mirin

secondchance said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for medical/interview and background check.



Looking through your post history weren't you previously offered AERE in 2013?...And your first post alludes to the fact that you were in CFLRS prior to 2012?


----------



## secondchance

Mirin said:
			
		

> Looking through your post history weren't you previously offered AERE in 2013?...And your first post alludes to the fact that you were in CFLRS prior to 2012?


Yes, I was previously offered AERE in 2013.It is long story and I don't want post off topic here. If you are interested PM me.


----------



## Mirin

As I was looking through the Process Samples I saw you name and it clicked.  I was just clarifying if what I saw was right.


----------



## secondchance

Mirin said:
			
		

> As I was looking through the Process Samples I saw you name and it clicked.  I was just clarifying if what I saw was right.


Yes, it was right?


----------



## DAA

yourboat said:
			
		

> I hope I can get in the October one as too however I think there is one in January as well.



If your Medical and Interview isn't until mid-Sep, chances are your file won't be ready in time for selections on 5 Oct and that date, is for BMOQ's in Jan 16.


----------



## yourboat

DAA said:
			
		

> If your Medical and Interview isn't until mid-Sep, chances are your file won't be ready in time for selections on 5 Oct and that date, is for BMOQ's in Jan 16.



Thank you
I appreciate the information. Do you happen to know if there are any BMOQ's past Jan? Or any selections past Oct?


----------



## DAA

yourboat said:
			
		

> Thank you
> I appreciate the information. Do you happen to know if there are any BMOQ's past Jan? Or any selections past Oct?



1 Feb is the last one for the year.  After the Oct selections are done, then they will probably do selections every week or 2nd week, until all the remaining DEO positions are filled.


----------



## Revan

Well looks like i will be joining you all on the 26th of Oct. Just got my offer of enrollment today! Going in for CEOTP-Pilot.


----------



## AllSmiles

January 11th start date, infantty from Abbotsford BC


----------



## Wincity

Swearing in Jan 6th in London, Leaving for St. Jean on the 16th for Jan 18th BMOQ

Infantry Officer

Hope everyone makes it safely!


----------



## xshafted

Edit* Wrong section sorry


----------



## secondchance

This is about BMOQ, not BMQ.


----------



## AllSmiles

Thanks. Sorry. :bowing:


----------



## Kovo

Also swearing in on January 6th in London. January 18th start date, pilot from Windsor, ON.


----------



## reinvented

Kovo when did you do ACS?


----------



## Kovo

End of August to the beginning of September.


----------



## Shield86

Is anyone else heading for BMOQ on February 1?


----------



## NurseGirl2013

I start Feb 1st.  Accepted position of Nurse Officer.  It doesn't look like too many people have been notified for Feb BMOQ yet.


----------



## Rascalz819

Hey I got the Offer for Feb 1st 2016 ( Infantry Officer). We should put up a facebook group!

Cheers


----------



## Lena

Looking for fellow recruits for BMOQ starting 1 Feb... Facebook group is up! 

"BMOQ 1 FEB 2016"


----------



## bruyns

Accepted my offer for Pilot in July and the wait for January BMOQ is finally almost over.


----------



## Bamcam

Congrats! See you there, looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Dan1234

I'm enrolling on the Jan 12, and going to St. Jean on Jan 16.
Electronics Engineering (Air) Officer, from Montreal.

cheers.


----------



## jop729

I have searched for it on Facebook and have not been able to find it


----------



## Lena

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1123630967677622/


----------



## Subasioglu

I'll be on the 18 Jan 2016 BMOQ as DEO pilot. Can't wait!
Buddy of mine will be on the 01 Feb 2016 course also as DEO pilot.

Check out this link for tips. Haven't started reading it all yet, but maybe you'll find something useful:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7ID90Hs3FiheWtCZTBCWUdZT3M/edit


----------



## Downhiller229

I would suggest most of that info doesn't apply to
BMOQ. Just keep things simple. Laugh, and be the best you can. It's really simple


----------



## tabula_rasa

https://www.facebook.com/groups/953633731372762/
FYI... Before the savagery starts, so that we can get to know each other a bit.


----------



## bruyns

tabula_rasa said:
			
		

> https://www.facebook.com/groups/953633731372762/
> FYI... Before the savagery starts, so that we can get to know each other a bit.



Joined... thanks


----------



## heathermd

Hi there,

I'm currently going through the application process and now have my medical and interview scheduled for early February.
I'm wondering if BMOQ starts on specific dates each year, or do the start dates vary?
I'm trying to get an idea if the next steps of my application go as I'd like, when I should hopefully expect to start BMOQ.

Thank you!!   [lol: [lol: [lol:


----------



## mariomike

heathermd said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get an idea if the next steps of my application go as I'd like,



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,
I submitted my application. Whats Next???? 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/118929.0



			
				heathermd said:
			
		

> when I should hopefully expect to start BMOQ.



TIMINGS - ESTIMATED TIMES FOR_______________  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/81054.0



			
				heathermd said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if BMOQ starts on specific dates each year, or do the start dates vary?



Basic Military Officer Qualification, 
Start Date and Ceremony Date:

L0061E October 26, 2015 February 25, 2016 
L0062E & L0063F January 18, 2016 April 21, 2016 
L0066E February 1, 2016 May 5, 2016 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Lena

It all depends on a lot of things.. For the moment my guess would be that, provided there are no issues with your medical and background checks, you would be merit listed after selections for the new fiscal year in April (since most for 2015 would be given out already). If you scored well enough on your CFAT and there arent any issues with your application, you may get lucky and be enrolled for BMOQ for the summer... if you are selected. In 2015 I believe a course ran in Jan/Feb, then in June, Aug, Oct. You can always check the CFLRS webite to see when the last courses were offered as well. 

My comments/opinions are based solely on my experience in the recruiting process - Im not a recruiter or have any privvy information.. but I went through the same thought process and certainly know how exciting it is! Good luck!


----------



## MapleFlag

Hello, guys!

I am currently in the application process as a prospective Pharmacy Officer, and like many of you, I am both curious and in anticipation of BMOQ. 

I wish to know what I can do to mentally and physically prepare myself for BMOQ. I realize that BMOQ requires personnel to display significant leadership acumen and teamwork skills in addition to what is required of standard BMQ. Although I've held a few "leadership" positions in various clubs/societies at my university, I haven't had any experience leading my own group of colleagues in independent projects/challenges yet. Another generic question I have is, what is BMOQ like (from experience; I've already read the CAF website)?

Any exercises / lifestyle changes / etc, that would be recommended?


Thanks!

B.H.


----------



## mariomike

MapleFlag said:
			
		

> I wish to know what I can do to mentally and physically prepare myself for BMOQ.



Four months to BMOQ, how best to prepare. 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/94834.0



			
				MapleFlag said:
			
		

> what is BMOQ like (from experience; I've already read the CAF website)?



BMOQ
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+MPO+civilian&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=i7uiVpnPB-mM8QeFsLaoDg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+what+is+BMOQ+


----------



## yscho88

Hello,

I am a DEO applicant and I've completed all application procedures (CFAT/interview/med) and I am just waiting to be merit listed (been about a month since I submitted my last document to RC).

I saw from CFLRS that the last BMOQ start date was Feb. 1st.

I was just wondering when will the next selection date for DEO start?

I heard the trades open up in April.

Thank you.


----------



## reinvented

Maybe try in the "Selection Dates" thread in the Recruiting forum. DAA is really helpful and hopefully he can answer your question. 

Nevertheless, based on what you've said it sounds like you want to know which BMOQ course you're going to make. Just to let you know, I received my offer on January 13 and my BMOQ start date is May 23 so I would be very surprised if you were on a course earlier than that.


----------



## BlueAngels14

reinvented said:
			
		

> I received my offer on January 13 and *my BMOQ start date is May 23* so I would be very surprised if you were on a course earlier than that.



According to the CFLRS website, there are only three start dates, they are in October, January, and February respectively. Since reinvented's BMOQ start date is on May 23rd, does this mean that there are more than three course dates for BMOQ throughout the year?

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## reinvented

From what I understand that website only shows a few courses at a time. I am sure there will be many more than just three..


----------



## yscho88

Thank you reinvented for your post!

I just wanted some idea of the dates that BMOQ are held. So that I can plan some important upcoming event's date..

I messaged DAA but s/he told me that they didn't seem to have any schedule for 2016/2017 yet other than what is shown in CFLRS website.
Also CFRC answered with vague reply.

But at least now I know there is one in May 23. Hope I get in to that course.


----------



## DAA

yscho88 said:
			
		

> Thank you reinvented for your post!
> 
> I just wanted some idea of the dates that BMOQ are held. So that I can plan some important upcoming event's date..
> 
> I messaged DAA but s/he told me that they didn't seem to have any schedule for 2016/2017 yet other than what is shown in CFLRS website.
> Also CFRC answered with vague reply.
> 
> But at least now I know there is one in May 23. Hope I get in to that course.



You are correct!    The next DEO BMOQ is scheduled to start on 23 May.  Selections for this serial will probably be sometime in early Apr if not sooner.


----------



## djangovi

Hi,
So I guess French DEO BMOQ is also scheduled for 9 may? Since french BMOQ is usually scheduled 2 weeks before English DEO BMOQ.
Thanks


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> Selections for this serial will probably be sometime in early Apr if not sooner.



My medical is scheduled for March 24th, 2016. Hopefully a month for my medical file will still grant me a shot for the DEO BMOQ in May.


----------



## secondchance

I am waiting for DEO BMOQ too.


----------



## yscho88

Just got an offer as a Signal Officer and I'll also be starting in May 23.


----------



## reinvented

yscho88 said:
			
		

> Just got an offer and a Signal Officer and I'll also be starting in May 23.



Congrats!! See you there.


----------



## DAA

yscho88 said:
			
		

> Just got an offer as a Signal Officer and I'll also be starting in May 23.



There you go!  I guess they are NOW doing selections for the 23 May DEO BMOQ.   And there are NO other DEO BMOQ's currently scheduled to start until early Sep 16.


----------



## brewski5000

Just got an offer for DEO Intelligence, attending the May 23 BMOQ. See you guys there!


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> And there are NO other DEO BMOQ's currently scheduled to start until early Sep 16.



Darn... I'm not too keen on doing my current job for another 6 months, would be nice to get into the one in May. DAA would you mind letting me know how many spots there are in a DEO BMOQ please?


----------



## DAA

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> Darn... I'm not too keen on doing my current job for another 6 months, would be nice to get into the one in May. DAA would you mind letting me know how many spots there are in a DEO BMOQ please?



Both a BMOQ and a BMQ Serial have a "max" load of "60" per serial.


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> Both a BMOQ and a BMQ Serial have a "max" load of "60" per serial.



Oh I see that's a higher number than I had expected! Thank you very much for your prompt response DAA!


----------



## reinvented

brewski5000 said:
			
		

> Just got an offer for DEO Intelligence, attending the May 23 BMOQ. See you guys there!



Congrats! See you there. Weren't you going through ACS? I guess Intelligence was your first choice?


----------



## brewski5000

Thanks! Congrats to you too. I did go through ACS, but they offered me Int. I only chose trades in which I'm super interested, and this one's really rare to get, so I'm excited.


----------



## reinvented

brewski5000 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Congrats to you too. I did go through ACS, but they offered me Int. I only chose trades in which I'm super interested, and this one's really rare to get, so I'm excited.



Yeah I was actually considering applying for IntO as well but I heard that they pretty much only take people who already have experience in the military so I never even bothered putting it on my application haha.


----------



## yscho88

I made a facebook group called "BMOQ 23 MAY 2016".
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1135687819798214/

Let us share and get to know each other!


----------



## King Arthur

I received my offer for DEO Logistics on January 7th and I will be joining each of you for BMOQ on May 23rd. However, I have never had Facebook so I will just be responding on this forum.


----------



## Mirin

Accepted for Marine Systems Engineering Officer.  Cheers.


----------



## brewski5000

Congrats Mirin and King Arthur!


----------



## Grimm_

I had some issues with my references that was holding me back. As far as I know, that has all been taken care of and I should be merit listed (Although I do not know the process and how long it will take) Everything else is done, medical and medical review, interview, etc. 

Is it possible that May 23rd BMOQ is already full? I am just trying to get a timeline here. I got accepted for a post-grad program at Sheridan college and the deadline to accept is May 1st. I want the army more than I want to go back to school. Is it possible that I could get an offer in April for the May 23rd BMOQ (2016)? 

Any advice or insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## DAA

Grimm_ said:
			
		

> I had some issues with my references that was holding me back. As far as I know, that has all been taken care of and I should be merit listed (Although I do not know the process and how long it will take) Everything else is done, medical and medical review, interview, etc.
> 
> Is it possible that May 23rd BMOQ is already full? I am just trying to get a timeline here. I got accepted for a post-grad program at Sheridan college and the deadline to accept is May 1st. I want the army more than I want to go back to school. Is it possible that I could get an offer in April for the May 23rd BMOQ (2016)?
> 
> Any advice or insight would be much appreciated.



Your chances of getting an offer of employment and subsequently attending the 23 May 16 BMOQ are greater prior to the end of this month.  They are filling that BMOQ Serial NOW.  Any space remaining will probably be assigned sometime before mid-Apr 16.   After that, the next BMOQ course isn't until Sept.


----------



## BlueAngels14

DAA said:
			
		

> They are filling that BMOQ Serial NOW.  Any space remaining will probably be assigned sometime before mid-Apr 16.



Good day DAA, when filling a BMOQ Serial, is there a specific number of spots reserved for each trade and entry plan or are spots just filled by job offers given out? E.g. May 23rd BMOQ: 10 spots for DEO Infantry, 2 spots for DEO Logistics, 4 spots DEO MARS, 15 spots for ROTP Combat Engineers, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grimm_

DAA said:
			
		

> Your chances of getting an offer of employment and subsequently attending the 23 May 16 BMOQ are greater prior to the end of this month.  They are filling that BMOQ Serial NOW.  Any space remaining will probably be assigned sometime before mid-Apr 16.   After that, the next BMOQ course isn't until Sept.



Do selections go out in waves depending on trade? I'm going in for DEO Infantry. Just heard back from CFRC than I'm definitely merit listed awaiting selection. 

THANK YOU!


----------



## DAA

Grimm_ said:
			
		

> Do selections go out in waves depending on trade? I'm going in for DEO Infantry. Just heard back from CFRC than I'm definitely merit listed awaiting selection.
> 
> THANK YOU!



Selections and offers are mainly based on when CFLRS schedules the respective BMOQ courses to run.  After that, some occupations have "specific" target dates to try and match applicants up with their occupational training soon after completing BMOQ.  It's a juggling act sometimes and usually things come crashing to the ground.     

The "optimum", is to hire people, where they can complete their BMOQ and then commence their next stage of training within the following 30-90 days.


----------



## TheIntrepidSouthpaw

Hello, 
What modules are taught during BMOQ-L? 
Thank you.


----------



## secondchance

There is information about May BMOQ 

L0068E & L0069F	May 16, 2016 - August 18, 2016


L0067E.  	May 23, 2016 - August 25, 2016


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## BlueAngels14

That's exciting! There are two start dates in May and one in June! I'm doing my medical on April 7th, hoping to make it into one of those BMOQs!

L0068E & L0069F	May 16, 2016	
L2015E	        June 27, 2016	
L0067E	        May 23, 2016


----------



## secondchance

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> That's exciting! There are two start dates in May and one in June! I'm doing my medical on April 7th, hoping to make it into one of those BMOQs!
> 
> L0068E & L0069F	May 16, 2016
> L2015E	        June 27, 2016
> L0067E	        May 23, 2016


I think June training is something different.It is only 8 weeks .Usually BMOQ is 14 weeks.


----------



## BlueAngels14

secondchance said:
			
		

> I think June training is something different.It is only 8 weeks .Usually BMOQ is 14 weeks.



Oh right I see it now, good call! :-[ Nevermind only two dates for BMOQ for now then. ;D


----------



## yscho88

Ya I believe the June one might be for ROTP.


----------



## bscriber

I believe one of the senior members mentioned in one posting that the next BMOQ after May isn't until September.  I am hoping on hope to get into the September one!  That'll be a year and a quarter since I first applied...and at 34, I am not getting any younger  ;D

As I wrote this, I just got an email to schedule my ACS testing...this is the last major hurdle I have to clear!


----------



## mariomike

bscriber said:
			
		

> I believe one of the senior members mentioned in one posting that the next BMOQ after May isn't until September.



Basic Military Officer Qualification (officer-cadets)

Platoon Number
Start Date
Ceremony Date

L0068E & L0069F May 16, 2016 August 18, 2016 
L2015E June 27, 2016 August 18, 2016 
L0067E May 23, 2016 August 25, 2016 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## bscriber

DAA said:
			
		

> Your chances of getting an offer of employment and subsequently attending the 23 May 16 BMOQ are greater prior to the end of this month.  They are filling that BMOQ Serial NOW.  Any space remaining will probably be assigned sometime before mid-Apr 16.   After that, the next BMOQ course isn't until Sept.



I apologize mariomike.  I was going from this information.   I am going in DEO, not ROTC.  From what I understood, ROTC courses are for RMC or university students only.  I might be totally out to lunch on that.  I am under the impression that BMOQs for DEOs are not starting up again until September--operational needs notwithstanding of course  ;D


----------



## mariomike

Grimm_ said:
			
		

> Is it possible that May 23rd BMOQ is already full?





			
				Grimm_ said:
			
		

> Is it possible that I could get an offer in April for the May 23rd BMOQ (2016)?



Saw this today in Ask a CAF Recruiter. Adding here for future reference,

DEO Infantry Selections 16/17  


			
				Grimm_ said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any insight on when DEO Infantry selections will happen for either May 23rd or September 16th?
> Is there a chance that the May 23rd serial is full now?


----------



## BlueAngels14

Can't help with when or how full but these are the *DEO Intake Numbers for 2016/17* posted by Sergeant Laen:

http://navy.ca/forums/threads/122441.0


----------



## mariomike

bscriber said:
			
		

> I apologize mariomike.



Please don't, I'm a non-professional.


----------



## secondchance

It looks like CFRC did all job offers for May BMOQ?
Almost month before next Basic .
After May we should expect BMOQ in September, 2016.


----------



## bscriber

secondchance said:
			
		

> It looks like CFRC did all job offers for May BMOQ?
> Almost month before next Basic .
> After May we should expect BMOQ in September, 2016.



That's what I am counting on.  Still waiting on a few things--the major one being my ACS testing.  Other than it's just waiting for medical clearance and my background check--both of which the CFRC in Kingston said are currently ongoing  ;D.

I hope we both can get in for September, secondchance.  How has your process been going?


----------



## secondchance

bscriber said:
			
		

> That's what I am counting on.  Still waiting on a few things--the major one being my ACS testing.  Other than it's just waiting for medical clearance and my background check--both of which the CFRC in Kingston said are currently ongoing  ;D.
> 
> I hope we both can get in for September, secondchance.  How has your process been going?


Merit listed since February, 2016

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondchance

Thank you.


----------



## secondchance

Question about selection. Friend of mine and me had the same trade and were merit listed almost the same time.This month he got job offer and starts BMOQ in May, 2016.But I didn't get any job offer. Does it mean if I was not selected now I can not expect it in future ? Can I expect job offer or this is final "No"  because selection was made?  
P.S. He had only one trade in his application. I have 2 trades. Maybe I can get job offer for other trade?

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## PuckChaser

Its a merit list. You didn't merit above the cut line for offers. You'll get rolled into the next merit list. Start doing some volunteering or education upgrades to boost your chances.


----------



## Alan_Gomes

secondchance said:
			
		

> Question about selection. Friend of mine and me had the same trade and were merit listed almost the same time.This month he got job offer and starts BMOQ in May, 2016.But I didn't get any job offer. Does it mean if I was not selected now I can not expect it in future ? Can I expect job offer or this is final "No"  because selection was made?
> P.S. He had only one trade in his application. I have 2 trades. Maybe I can get job offer for other trade?



the serial might be full or you might have just gotten filed away by the recruiting center whereas your friend got the luck of the draw when his file got processed.

My file manager has been talking to me about a June date for swearing in/BMOQ 

try emailing your recruiting center contact till you get a response. Or better yet show up in person, that usually gets results,


----------



## reinvented

secondchance said:
			
		

> Question about selection. Friend of mine and me had the same trade and were merit listed almost the same time.This month he got job offer and starts BMOQ in May, 2016.But I didn't get any job offer. Does it mean if I was not selected now I can not expect it in future ? Can I expect job offer or this is final "No"  because selection was made?
> P.S. He had only one trade in his application. I have 2 trades. Maybe I can get job offer for other trade?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



I knew a guy going for the same trade as I was and he got an offer before I did. A week later I got a call for an offer as well so I guess don't lose hope just yet!

If the May BMOQ is full then you may get a call for a later BMOQ, provided that you are high enough on the merit list with all the new applicants from now until then. And of course it's always possible that they will give you an offer for your other trade.


----------



## Flotsam

I just got my call today for the May 16 start of BMOQ. 
I've been offered DEO for INT O, Land element.  
Anyone else on that course?


----------



## mkil

Good Day,

I have scoured the forums and have found several threads that dance around the topic, but none that answer my specific query. 

Up until Friday, I was a med-tech. I was accepted through SCP for TDO and given a training equivalency of Mod 1 BMOQ. My COS was supposed to be in July, but I found out Friday May 20 that I was being course loaded on BMOQ MOD 2 with a report date of May 28 at CFLRS and a COS date of May 26. Because of the rapid course load and posting message, there will be no ceremony or anything where I am appointed OCdt - I am literally just going to supply to grab the slip on. I was loaded on Mod 2 BMOQ with the group from RMC (so 7 weeks instead of 8 weeks). 

I have heard different things regarding what cap badge to wear. I was told that RMC BMOQ candidates all have their cap badge for their given trade. I was also told that candidates with prior service and previous qualification are entitled to wear their new trade badge (in my case, TDO). And to make the whole matter muddy, another person told me that everyone at CFLRS wears the tri-service cap badge regardless of time in, training plan etc  

Anyone have any idea as to what cap badge I wear???


----------



## Jay4th

Hello,
The RMC /CMR Officer Cadets on BMOQ mod 2 have their College cap badges, not their trade cap badges.
Because you have been granted qualifications within your trade, if your course wishes you to wear the tri-service badge, I would put in a well formatted and nicely worded memo requesting to wear your medical cap badge.
I would support it as it has been done many times before.


----------



## mkil

The civilian clerk at BTL looked up the reference this morning, and because I am trade qualified I am entitled to wear the TDO cap badge as of my COS date. I think I will ask her to print out the reference and carry this in St. Jean. Perhaps to cover my butt, I will draft a memo in advance and include the reference in it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## RocketRichard

I was a medic back in the day and when I was accepted as an officer on Mod 1 I wore the medical cap badge then on Mod 2 new qual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkil

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I was a medic back in the day and when I was accepted as an officer on Mod 1 I wore the medical cap badge then on Mod 2 new qual.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks RocketRichard! I don't have to do mod 1, and am only doing mod 2 - so this confirms what the clerk told me this morning.

Cheers!


----------



## RocketRichard

mkil said:
			
		

> Thanks RocketRichard! I don't have to do mod 1, and am only doing mod 2 - so this confirms what the clerk told me this morning.
> 
> Cheers!



PS that was awhile ago so hopefully things haven't changed...


----------



## Bus Uncle

I am headed off to do my BMOQ-L in a few days, and I would like to inquire as to whether it is as difficult as some make it out to be.

Different opinions linger in my regiment - from BMOQ-L being a huge testosterone filled course - to a body with half a brain could pass.

As a Reservist, 10 weeks continuously on course seems daunting when compared to just doing previous courses on the weekends, and at most, one week straight.

Again, I have heard that candidates are CB for the first 4 weeks?

On this note I will be at 4 CDTC Meaford; how is the night routine like for BMOQ-L? Is there down-time to make calls, review notes and just try to relax? Or is it a 'go-go-go' mentality 24/7 for 10 weeks straight?

It's been nagging me for the past few days, and would certainly appreciate any experienced opinions and advice.

Many thanks.


----------



## Lumber

BMOQ/BMQ/IAP/BOTP/BMNQ/BOTC... whatever they are called... "Basic Trg"... is a blast!

You will, at different times, be tired, hungry, sore, frustrated, angry, sad, happy, excited. 

It is _NOT _anything like Full Metal Jacket, so get that image out of your head. 

You will push yourself, but not quite to your limits. You will learn more in a short time than you thought possible. And you will create bonds with your course mates that will last a lifetime.

Also, you get to run around in the field and play army and shoot guns! What's there to be worried about?!

Have fun! It will definitely suck at times, but time will fly by, and when you're done, you'll have enjoyed the experience.


----------



## mariomike

Bus Uncle, you need to r e l a x.  



			
				Bus Uncle said:
			
		

> This is me from now until course anic:


----------



## Jarnhamar

You should consider that you asked about making calls before reviewing your notes.  Priorities right? 
If I were you I wouldn't expect to go anywhere for the first few weeks.  I'd also expect to have your  electronic devices strictly controlled ie you won't be checking FB between every class.  People have been caught watching videos in class or texting while on sentry/patrols. 

A standard problem now is students showing up with all these real or imagined personal issues and they just haaaaaaaave to talk to their girlfriend wife mom whoever every night or their whole life with explode. 

Understand you're in the army and you may go days or even weeks without being in contact with them.  You'll also have very long days,  I would expect 5am to 11pm.


----------



## runormal

My BMQ-L (2012) was pretty go-go. 5Am - 9pm sometimes 11pm was the norm. To be honest I loved it.

As for phone calls etc. Cell Service was terrible, I'd only get two bars between two tents in 2m x 2m grid (don't ask why).  So I sent emails to my ex (gf at the time) and she would receive them about a day later. You'll be fine, but if you have any problems WRT to finances or relationships I'd get those sorted prior to showing up. Whenever I was in the field on course and if time permitted I'd jot down a paragraph or two about how the day went and I mailed it to her once I got out of the field. It was pretty fun to be honest. She gave them back to me when we broke it up and it was pretty hilarious to read a few years after the fact. 

You'll live. 

As always depends on your staff, the area you do your course and your fellow candidates. It only takes one person not in your section to completely take your course on a 360 ;D.


----------



## Grimm_

Anyone receive offers for DEO Infantry recently? I heard selections go out this month so this might be a stupid question but i'm curious as to whether or not someone can comment otherwise.


----------



## secondchance

It is early to wait any DEO offers  because next BMOQ is starting September, 2016.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimm_

secondchance said:
			
		

> It is early to wait any DEO offers  because next BMOQ is starting September, 2016.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



I just spoke to my CFRC this morning and they told me selections for Inf are happening this month. I was just curious if anyone has already gotten an offer before June. I Am aware that the BMOQ is in sept though, thanks!  [


----------



## secondchance

Grimm_ said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my CFRC this morning and they told me selections for Inf are happening this month. I was just curious if anyone has already gotten an offer before June. I Am aware that the BMOQ is in sept though, thanks!  [


Good for you - you know selection days.My CFRC keeps silence for my trades selection.But I don't care too much.I am just waiting  . If your selection this month you can expect job offer early July.Good luck!!!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimm_

secondchance said:
			
		

> Good for you - you know selection days.My CFRC keeps silence for my trades selection.But I don't care too much.I am just waiting  . If your selection this month you can expect job offer early July.Good luck!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



http://army.ca/forums/threads/122378/post-1435632.html#msg1435632

Not dependant on trade. Selections are apparently happening June 13th and June 27th. Good luck trying to sleep tonight, I won't be able to


----------



## NorthernOtter

Got the call on the 16th, was offered my trade of choice (MARS) and BMOQ starts October 24th.


----------



## secondchance

NorthernOtter said:
			
		

> Got the call on the 16th, was offered my trade of choice (MARS) and BMOQ starts October 24th.


Congratulations!!!
I thought they can make offer for September,5th, 2016 but you have got for October ,24th,2016.
Good luck !!!!
P.S.I am waiting.


Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernOtter

secondchance said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!!
> I thought they can make offer for September,5th, 2016 but you have got for October ,24th,2016.
> Good luck !!!!
> P.S.I am waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


Yea, I was expecting September as well but I'm not gonna complain!


----------



## random123

So I got an offer for rotp pilot with subsidized education and civilian university. I have previous service as an NCM so I don't have to do BMOQ mod 1, but I will have to do mod 2.

Where can I get a brief description of the course and what to expect? Do they shave your head and do PT every day like BMQ? Trying to figure out what kind of shape physically and mentally I will need to do start this next year after 4 years of cilvian life.


----------



## NorthernOtter

Hey All,

Similar to the other threads, just checking to see who else got on the October 24th BMOQ? 

I'll be heading there from Halifax for MARS. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dire Markhour

I'm scheduled to the Oct 24th 2016 BMOQ as well for AEC

Traveling from Toronto

Best of luck on the physical prep!


----------



## Dire Markhour

Got on the Oct 24th serial as well, found out on the 27th of June

guess I'm going to sink all this extra time into fitness and french

Heading there for AEC trade


----------



## durhamcadet1

random123 said:
			
		

> I will have to do mod 2. Where can I get a brief description of the course and what to expect? Do they shave your head and do PT every day like BMQ? .



Mod2 from my point of view is more focused on developing leadership skills. Yes, you will have to have an appropriate haircut, and expect some regular PT and more field training at Farnham. My group all had a year behind them at RMC or moved in from NCM regular, so the daily routine was normal stuff.
Good luck with it!


----------



## secondchance

Dire Markhor said:
			
		

> Got on the Oct 24th serial as well, found out on the 27th of June
> 
> guess I'm going to sink all this extra time into fitness and french
> 
> Heading there for AEC trade


Congratulations!!!
It looks like there is not BMOQ in September - only October is next BMOQ.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDO

Hi there,

Anyone else slated to join the 5 September BMOQ? I'm swearing in on 24 August to become a Const. Eng. Officer.

Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## secondchance

I got offer today, BMOQ 05/09/2016 and enrollment ceremony also 24/08/2016.
CELE ( Air Force )

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## secondchance

There is BMOQ in September 
I have got offer   for BMOQ September,5th, 2016.
CELE ( Air Force )


----------



## Dire Markhour

secondchance said:
			
		

> There is BMOQ in September
> I have got offer   for BMOQ September,5th, 2016.
> CELE ( Air Force )



congrats! I'm glad to see they finally contacted you


----------



## secondchance

Dire Markhor said:
			
		

> congrats! I'm glad to see they finally contacted you


Thanks


----------



## RDO

Congrats! Looking forward to meeting you. Now we know of 2/60!


----------



## secondchance

There are 2 BMOQ during the same time.
L0070E & L0071E
September 5, 2016 - December 8, 2016

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page


----------



## Grimm_

See you all there! Let's get a Facebook group going?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Just some friendly advice.

1. Get in shape. 
Change your diet so you loose weight. Start running. No one cares for what kind of excuses people have about why you weren't able to get fit.  If you don't get in shape before you hit the course you'll fall out of PT on day one and everything else you do will be 50 times harder because your body is hurting. Then you'll start down the path of the dark side AKA the MIR 2&5 day chit routine.

2. Be prepared to lose contact with family.
Let your friends and family know you'll be losing your cellphone/access to the internet for a while. Possibly weeks. People have quit the course and released from the military because they lost access to their cells. Your staff has heard all the excuses imaginable why *you* need to be on your phone or why you need to talk to your wife every night. (she has anxeity bla bla) If you need to be in constant communication with home you probably shouldn't go on course.

3. If you had an easy basic be prepared for a culture shock.


----------



## secondchance

Grimm_ said:
			
		

> See you all there! Let's get a Facebook group going?


Absolutely,
https://www.facebook.com/groups/518787731649477/


----------



## Eng_AF

Congrats folks! I'm joining as an AERE. Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## secondchance

Eng_AF said:
			
		

> Congrats folks! I'm joining as an AERE. Can't wait to meet you guys.


Congratulations ,
You are one of lucky person who got AERE job offer - I heard only 3 AERE this year.
You can join our facebook group if you wish.


----------



## 1000plateaus

Hey everyone! Congratulations all round. 

Starting September 5th as well. Going in as MARS.  Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## TerraIncognito

Also scheduled for this BMOQ for MARS.

Coming from Saskatoon.


----------



## EFS

I'll see you guys there. Going for Infantry Officer. Traveling from Toronto.


----------



## newofficer2016

I was wondering if anyone received a loading message for the new BMOQ-L pilot course this September in Gagetown? I'm ready to to go!


----------



## Bamcam

Are you sure it's still being run? I have a couple buddies on PAT platoon waiting for their BMOQ-A course and were told there would not be one in September. I could be wrong though, it's been a couple weeks since I heard that.


----------



## InfO2013

I'm loaded on this course, received my message while I was on LTA about 2 weeks ago. Does anyone know what's different about this pilot course compared to the old one?


----------



## CplHenderson

Travelling from Toronto as well, heading here for Pilot.


----------



## bscriber

Good afternoon,

Does anyone know when the 2017 BMOQs are?  I know there is one January 16th, 2017.  Have the dates for February to April 2017 been released yet? 

Thanks for any assistance provided


----------



## Alpha dog

Good day,

Im currently in the last leg of the recruitment process. My plar came back and I have been granted an exemption for phase one of BMOQ. I was wondering if I have a choice in this. Could I ask to ignore the exemption and redo the whole thing? I`ve been out of the military since 08-09, and I would like to go through basic as any new recruit would. Is that possible? 

(Old thread but I figured it was the most relevant to my question, Mods feel free to move)


----------



## DAA

Alpha dog said:
			
		

> Im currently in the last leg of the recruitment process. My plar came back and I have been granted an exemption for phase one of BMOQ. I was wondering if I have a choice in this. Could I ask to ignore the exemption and redo the whole thing? I`ve been out of the military since 08-09, and I would like to go through basic as any new recruit would. Is that possible?



Probably not and why would you want to repeat doing the "basics" which you more than likely already know and are more than capable of doing.  

The purpose of the PLAR is to recognize prior service and or academic/professional qualifications which "exempt" you from portions of the intial training (ie; saving money for the CAF).


----------



## Alpha dog

Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## Pathfinder37

Hi bscriber,

I also heard the next course was january 16th 2017 in french and english. 

And i heard the very next course right after that is may 8th 2017 but i don't know if there is a french and english platoon.

If someone else have the info it would be great.

Envoyé de mon SGH-M919 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha dog

Pathfinder37 said:
			
		

> Hi bscriber,
> 
> I also heard the next course was january 16th 2017 in french and english.
> 
> And i heard the very next course right after that is may 8th 2017 but i don't know if there is a french and english platoon.
> 
> If someone else have the info it would be great.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SGH-M919 en utilisant Tapatalk




I`ve read somewhere here that there`s also one starting around February 20th i think.


----------



## bscriber

Yes, Sgt. Lean posted in another forum that Jan 20, 2017 is almost filled and they are starting to fill February 20ths now.  I wonder if there will be one in March, or if I have to wait for another fiscal year to start.   Oh well, keep waiting, working, and working out .  I want to serve more than anything, so it'll be worth the wait, I hope!


----------



## elsalado

Hello all, if anyone has any insight into this matter it would be greatly appreciated. I have my swearing in ceremony on December 7th and BMOQ doesn't start until January 16th. I would like to visit my parents in the United Arab Emirates for Christmas. So my plan is to give my current employers the 2 weeks notice at the beginning of December, then fly out in mid December, returning either right before New Years or right after. I know that technically I will be on LWOP between the time of my enrollment and BMOQ. I asked my file manager twice if I will be allowed to leave the country during this time and both times he said that it would most likely be ok but he would get back to me to confirm. Both times were weeks ago and he has not gotten back to me, and I asked another guy at the recruiting centre and he also has not gotten back to me. It would be nice to know sooner rather than later so that I can make booking arrangements etc, if I am indeed allowed to travel.


----------



## RMCMOM

This is going back 6 years ago however my daughter did travel outside Canada after swearing in but before leaving for training. She was told by the recruiting centre that there were no issues. It was only to the U.S. so not sure if travelling overseas would be different.


----------



## elsalado

Thanks ArmyNavyMom! (Do you have kids in both the army and navy?) Does anyone else know anything about this that can help me out? I've asked my file manager a third time but he said again that he will get back to me, which I don't think he will. If I go into my recruiting centre in person would I be able to get a definitive answer? I would have to take a few hours off work to do this so I don't want to go and not be able to find out anything. Like I said I just want to find out if I can go so I can make booking arrangements. If I am not allowed to go of course I don't mind but it would be good to know.


----------



## RMCMOM

elsalado said:
			
		

> Thanks ArmyNavyMom! (Do you have kids in both the army and navy?)


 I do, Daughter is Navy and my Son is Army


----------



## RedcapCrusader

elsalado said:
			
		

> Thanks ArmyNavyMom! (Do you have kids in both the army and navy?) Does anyone else know anything about this that can help me out? I've asked my file manager a third time but he said again that he will get back to me, which I don't think he will. If I go into my recruiting centre in person would I be able to get a definitive answer? I would have to take a few hours off work to do this so I don't want to go and not be able to find out anything. Like I said I just want to find out if I can go so I can make booking arrangements. If I am not allowed to go of course I don't mind but it would be good to know.



Contact your File Manager or Career Manager immediately, be persistent but not annoying.

There are certain restrictions for travel as a CAF member, and there is certain documents that need to be completed for the CF National Counter Intelligence Unit prior to travel in order to assess risks etcetera.

While it is unlikely that you cannot travel to UAE, it's more the matter that someone needs to know you're going there (and hopefully coming back).


----------



## CountDC

look here:

http://vcds.mil.ca/sites/intranet-eng.aspx?page=19321


----------



## RedcapCrusader

CountDC said:
			
		

> look here:
> 
> http://vcds.mil.ca/sites/intranet-eng.aspx?page=19321



Very likely he can't access DWAN sites yet....


----------



## CountDC

picky picky.

Notification is achieved by submitting the Notification of Intent to Travel (NOIT) or by contacting the NOIT Program Coordinator (866-953-2353 -toll free) 

contact the number and talk to them.


----------



## thakurchris

Going for Infantry, anyone else on this serial?


----------



## dgilroy9

jealous, i wish i was.
let us know how it goes buddy

good luck


----------



## Mai

I am!
Also going for infantry.


----------



## thakurchris

dgilroy9 said:
			
		

> jealous, i wish i was.
> let us know how it goes buddy
> 
> good luck



I will and I know how you felt, it was a long wait for this moment. Thank you and hope to see you on one soon!


----------



## thakurchris

Mai said:
			
		

> I am!
> Also going for infantry.



I will see you there! I am coming from Brampton, how about you?


----------



## Mai

thakurchris said:
			
		

> I will see you there! I am coming from Brampton, how about you?


Nice. I'm coming from Toronto.
Hope to get a bit more information about my flight to St Jean at my enrolment on February 8th.
You excited/ready?


----------



## thakurchris

Mai said:
			
		

> Nice. I'm coming from Toronto.
> Hope to get a bit more information about my flight to St Jean at my enrolment on February 8th.
> You excited/ready?



My enrollment is on the same day, but at Hamilton. 
Yeah I feel ready, been running and doing a lot of push-ups. How about you?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Running is important but Rucksack marching is even more_ importanter _.  ;D

But really, carrying weight on your back with a 7-15 pound weight in your hands is probably really new to you. You need to condition your feet, shins, legs, hips, backs and arms to carry weight.  

You can be a super fit gym bunny but if you're feet aren't toughened up they'll turn into hamburger on your first march. Then you'll be hopping around behind your course like smeagol anytime they march anywhere. Which is everywhere.

You have less than a month left. 3 weeks of abuse is better than showing up with pillow feet.


----------



## Mai

thakurchris said:
			
		

> My enrollment is on the same day, but at Hamilton.
> Yeah I feel ready, been running and doing a lot of push-ups. How about you?


Yeah, some of the same, been working on it. 
My current work is pretty physical, but unfortunately differently than it will be in the CAF, so I have to space things out to avoid overtraining and injuring myself before I even get there. 
I've also tried an approximation of the FORCE test at home a couple times, and can do it with enough time to spare. 
Plus some ruck marches as Jarnhamar suggested. Not sure my feet are all that tough though, that might have to happen the hard way.


----------



## PTFreak

Hey guys!

Got my offer for DEO Pilot this week. I'm off to St. Jean for BMOQ on March 11. Wondering if anyone else is in the same boat? If so, what trade are you in?
Excited? Nervous?


----------



## da1root

This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)

Upcoming start dates for BMOQ:
8-May-17
15-May-17
28-Aug-17

There are various June & July dates for BMOQ Mod 1 ONLY and normally used for ROTP candidates.


Cheers


----------



## dshulga

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)
> 
> Upcoming start dates for BMOQ:
> 8-May-17
> 15-May-17
> 28-Aug-17
> 
> There are various June & July dates for BMOQ Mod 1 ONLY and normally used for ROTP candidates.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Thank you so much for these and all your information! 

Hopefully there is a selection soon for DEO MARS for the new fiscal so I can maybe get on in May. Crossing fingers and hoping!


----------



## csers

Thanks for the update! I hope there will be another JAG board in time for the August date


----------



## browen

See you there PTFreak.
I received my offer yesterday, CELE O.


----------



## JaiWill

I also received an offer for DEO Pilot for this session. 
Looking forward to it!


----------



## Deckard

Always good to hear when new course dates are starting up (especially for those of us this "late" in the process - sitting on the Merit List!). Hopefully I'll be hearing some good news in time for these dates.  :nod:


----------



## vliola

I'll be joining you folks as an Infantry Officer! Can't wait.  [


----------



## Armour8

After Feb, 2017, when is the next BMOQ planned in 2017?

Recruiting Center: Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Armour
CFAT: Apr 29, 2016 - Passed
Medical: Dec 20, 2016 - Passed
Interview: Dec 20, 2016 - Completed
Background Checks: Feb, 2017 - Completed
Merit listed: Waiting
Enrollment :
BMOQ:


----------



## bscriber

The next one is in May, then I think for DEOs there is nothing until September.

I think for you ROTPs there are some during the summer.  I'd contact your recruiting centre to find out for sure.

Good luck!  I'm still waiting for mine... [


----------



## Monica46

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)
> 
> Upcoming start dates for BMOQ:
> 8-May-17
> 15-May-17
> 28-Aug-17
> 
> There are various June & July dates for BMOQ Mod 1 ONLY and normally used for ROTP candidates.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> BMOQ in May are in French also, or only in English ?


----------



## da1root

Update to above please note that the 8-May BMOQ is an ROTP serial and there is Anglo & Franco to that serial.
Otherwise the next Franco BMOQ for DEO is not scheduled until August.


----------



## fethek

Thank you very much for the dates.

For each BMOQ, are people from the merit lists of all trades selected, or does each BMOQ focus on a select few trades?


----------



## da1root

The only occupations that get their own BMOQ are Chaplain (and sometimes Medical Officer); otherwise BMOQs will have all occupations on it.


----------



## dshulga

Is it feasible that August 28th BMOQ will start filling up around March/April or is that too soon and they will still be working on May BMOQs?


----------



## cmdj1982

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)
> 
> Upcoming start dates for BMOQ:
> 8-May-17
> 15-May-17
> 28-Aug-17
> 
> There are various June & July dates for BMOQ Mod 1 ONLY and normally used for ROTP candidates.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I am currently ROTP in Year 1 at a Local University and need to go for BMOQ in the summer. I am a former CPL though and am only going to be sent for Phase 2 of BMOQ. Would I expect to be sent for 8/15 May? Or would I be sent for aprox 26Jun/3Jul (7 weeks after initial start date) until 14/21 Aug (another 7 weeks after that)?


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

The 8/15 May are full BMOQ's.  I'm not at work at the moment but from my memory I only have full BMOQ and BMOQ Mod 1 dates.
As you're currently already in the CAF (since you state you're Year 1 ROTP) you should speak with your ULO to determine what your dates are.

Best Regards


----------



## dshulga

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> The 8/15 May are full BMOQ's.  I'm not at work at the moment but from my memory I only have full BMOQ and BMOQ Mod 1 dates.
> As you're currently already in the CAF (since you state you're Year 1 ROTP) you should speak with your ULO to determine what your dates are.
> 
> Best Regards



Good morning Buck_HRA, so the way I understand is May 8th is reserved for ROTP entry and then ones for DEO are May 15th and August 28th. Is there a chance the May 15th one may already be full at this stage? 

Thank you once again for all your information.


----------



## a867

Hello everyone, just out of curiosity, has anyone yet to receive an offer letter for BMOQ May 8,2017 for ROTP?  [


----------



## romzak29

Yes, I will be going May 8th!


----------



## cbillin

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> Good Day,
> 
> The 8/15 May are full BMOQ's.  I'm not at work at the moment but from my memory I only have full BMOQ and BMOQ Mod 1 dates.
> As you're currently already in the CAF (since you state you're Year 1 ROTP) you should speak with your ULO to determine what your dates are.
> 
> Best Regards



I've talked to my recruiter and he's told me that my medical/interview will be scheduled for April as my LOG has a note to have my file ready for a job offer for May 9th. Does this mean they're planning on shipping me away to the May 15th BMOQ? My recruiter isn't aware of any BMOQ start dates so he couldn't assist me with this question. 

Thanks!


----------



## da1root

cbillin said:
			
		

> as my LOG has a note to have my file ready for a job offer for May 9th
> Thanks!



I am wondering if you may have misunderstood the information given to you.  

Normally there are not notes stated to have a job offer ready by a specific date with the exception of if someone is to be picked up in a specific Fiscal Year (i.e. MOTP candidates that are being picked up for Fiscal Year 16/17 have a note stating that they need to have their file completed by 31-Mar but there is no specific date beyond that).


----------



## CPTGabeyP

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I am wondering if you may have misunderstood the information given to you.
> 
> Normally there are not notes stated to have a job offer ready by a specific date with the exception of if someone is to be picked up in a specific Fiscal Year (i.e. MOTP candidates that are being picked up for Fiscal Year 16/17 have a note stating that they need to have their file completed by 31-Mar but there is no specific date beyond that).


Good Day

I am new to this forum but I was referred by a friend who has been monitoring BMOQ start days as he's been merit listed and is awaiting a start date.
I have received nothing but vague responses when I try to find out where I stand in the process so I'm hoping you can maybe clarify what the Lt. meant when he said "we are waiting for HQ to make a selection."
I've been declared medically fit, passed aircrew & interview completed

Thanks for your time


----------



## da1root

It means that you're in a "list" of people who have also applied to the CAF.  When selections are done your file is there and if you are competitive you will be selected, if you are not competitive enough your file will remain in that "list".

The reason why you are getting vague response in regards to where you sit is because no one can tell you with certainty whether you'll be selected or not as the competitiveness of the occupation you're wishing to join is constantly changing.

Best Regards


----------



## CPTGabeyP

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> It means that you're in a "list" of people who have also applied to the CAF.  When selections are done your file is there and if you are competitive you will be selected, if you are not competitive enough your file will remain in that "list".
> 
> The reason why you are getting vague response in regards to where you sit is because no one can tell you with certainty whether you'll be selected or not as the competitiveness of the occupation you're wishing to join is constantly changing.
> 
> Best Regards



Many thanks for your quick reply. 
I completely understand the vagueness of the reply from the Lt.... I just wish he could have said it the way you did. I've been waiting to read the words 'merit listed' (although you didnt use that exact term I'm hoping that's what you meant) for quite some time. The actual selection of my file from the merit list will of course be something that cannot be predicted.

Thanks again good sir!


----------



## da1root

Good Day,

You will no longer hear the term "merit list" so if that's what you're hoping for you won't hear it from any current recruiting staff (unless they misspeak like I still do from time to time).  
The term has been changed to "competition list" ... 

Cheers


----------



## Stockyrock

Hi,
I will try to be as brief and clear as I can :
I applied as an AERE (1st choice) and Electrical and Mechanical engineering Officer (2nd choice). I have done all the steps and the only thing the army is waiting for is a proof that I successfully pass my Mechanical engineering Degree. I will do my last exam on may 2nd; this means that I won't have my diploma before the mid-may BMOQ.

I don't mind doing my BMOQ in french (my first language) or english, I just want to be able to do it as soon as possible. I would like to know if, since there are more BMOQ-E than BMOQ-F, it is faster to do it in english. Also, I don't know if this can have an impact, but my recruiter told me I did really really well for my CFAT (second best scores he saw in his career).

Thanks in advance


----------



## George Wallace

Sorry.  There is NO "fastest way to get on a BMOQ".  You, however, being bilingual do have a slight advantage in that you can be Course Loaded on either Course.  When the Course loading is being done, you MAY land up being loaded on an English Serial if there is an opening, but there are no guarantees.  At the same time, if there are not enough French candidates, they have several options which could include: putting everyone on an English course (offering translation); placing bi-lingual English candidates on a French course to fill out the numbers; or any other mix or option they can come up with including cancelling the course altogether.  The number of candidates enrolled will dictate how they Course Load their courses and how many courses they run, so there is no way of accurately predicting what would be the fastest way to get onto any course.


----------



## sarahsmom

I was in a similar position, language wise, when I joined.
I was told that although it would make sense that there are more spots in English, the French spots are harder to fill due to the smaller pool of candidates and so it's actually easier to jump on a French platoon. 
This has been true for all my career courses to date. I did BMQ-L, QL5s and PLQ  in French, ahead of all the people in my Anglophone sister platoon from BMQ.


----------



## Stockyrock

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sorry.  There is NO "fastest way to get on a BMOQ".  You, however, being bilingual do have a slight advantage in that you can be Course Loaded on either Course.  When the Course loading is being done, you MAY land up being loaded on an English Serial if there is an opening, but there are no guarantees.  At the same time, if there are not enough French candidates, they have several options which could include: putting everyone on an English course (offering translation); placing bi-lingual English candidates on a French course to fill out the numbers; or any other mix or option they can come up with including cancelling the course altogether.  The number of candidates enrolled will dictate how they Course Load their courses and how many courses they run, so there is no way of accurately predicting what would be the fastest way to get onto any course.



First of all, thank you for such a fast reply. Is there a way to indicate in my file that I can do the basic training either in french or english ? It seemed like I had to choose and stick with the language choosen unless in a situation where, as you said, forces decide to mix french and english candidates together.


----------



## dimsum

While not specifically BMOQ-related, being able to prove that you are bilingual (functionally or fluently) will help you in your career.  Getting a language profile, especially an Exemption, in your "other" language (the one aside from the language you chose as your primary language during your application) will open up postings and possibly promotion opportunities later on.


----------



## Natoba

As a general question is there any questions the lot of you have? I'm at CFLRS right now and have some advice to share.


----------



## Natoba

As a general question is there any questions you have? I'm at CFLRS right now and have some advice to share, and I may end up on your platoon.


----------



## Natoba

There are 2 DEO French officer platoons and 1 ROTP, and January and August respectively. However you'll find a long processing time for your account either way so I wouldn't worry to much about it.


----------



## 10wskali

You are thinking about BMOQ but you haven't been offered a position yet. You probably haven't even been merit listed because your application file is not complete (waiting for proof of degree). To my knowledge, the engineer trade offers will be sent out in April so unless your application is completed by then and you are merit listed, I wouldn't be so optimistic about May BMOQ.

I applied for NCSE, EME, and Engineer Officer around Dec 2016. My application file is now complete and I should be merit listed this week. Again, I was told the board sits down and makes the decisions in April. However, I am curious if they fill all the openings for the year at once or do they leave a few open to give some late joiners a chance of getting an offer.

The captain that interviewed me 2 weeks ago told me there is a small chance I could make BMOQ in May, but September would be a lot more likely. 

Good luck with your exams and your application.


----------



## bscriber

Hi Natoba,

I do not have specific questions, but would like to benefit from your advice.


----------



## Natoba

Cardio is king at CFLRS. You'll be put in the blue sector from floors 5-11, which means climbing 6-12 (There is a hidden floor) every single day, sometimes multiple times a day with various different weights on your back. Go out and run or jog every single day until you get here. You'll have your own room with 6-9 roommates and my best advice there is to start cleaning your room on day one, bring some dry swiffers and Lysol wipes. It's all about routine here, and if you can get into a routine of wiping down everything in your room from day one than you'll be alright. Sleep times are 11pm - 5 Am, but most people wake up for 4:45 but just don't put their lights on until 5. Always move as a group with your platoon, it's better for your entire platoon if 60 of you mess up rather than 30 mess up and 30 succeed. Be sure to request as a platoon standard that your platoon be allowed to keep their barrack boxes in their room, you can use it to store extra kit and cleaning supplies, all of your civilian bags and cloths will be locked up by about day 3-4 here. The final piece of general advice is take time to unwind, you'll be able to focus and perform much more efficiently if you can de-stress even a little rather than just trying to shoulder it all .


----------



## Seannu

No specific questions on my end, but feel free to share any advice you could give, I'm sure it wouldn't go unappreciated.


----------



## Vela

Thanks a lot for the advice! I do have couple questions if you could help out. How much time do you spend training outside? Since we are going to spend almost the whole summer there, is sunblock lotion allowed? How much personal hygiene stuff are you allowed to keep around such as shampoo, conditioner, body lotion etc.. and are we allowed to use hair blow dryer? It would be nice to know so I don't bring things that I can't use.

Thanks!


----------



## Natoba

You spend roughly 16% of the course in physical training, and thus outside. As for sunscreen I think they would actually get upset with you if you didn't protect yourself, getting sunburn is a chargeable offense. The field portion is two half weeks, and two full weeks on week 2,3 11 and 13 respectively. You should bring two things of shampoo, wash, tooth paste and a second tooth brush. One you make sure is absolutely spotless and you show for inspections (But make sure you still use them every once and awhile.) The other you use more frequently and put in your personal box during inspections. You should try and get your platoon staff to allow you to have your barrack box (Green box) with you on course as it allows you to have much more space for personal supplies and cleaning supplies. You can bring a hair dryer but be careful with them as they are known to blow the breakers in the rooms, don't use more than one at a time.


----------



## Vela

Thank for all the info Natoba. Speaking of the two sets I am thinking you are talking about " ghost set". Isn't that a no-no for basic training? I'll make sure to bring a lot and good sunscreen though. Hopefully there are not many girls... don't think you guys need to use hair dryer lol.

How many people usually live on one floor? How many people you share the bathroom and shower with?

Thanks


----------



## Natoba

60 People to a floor, average 10-18 Females and 40+ Males. In the blue sector you are divided into either a 6 person "Pod" which has 6 individual bedrooms, a small common room and a bathroom with 1 toilet one shower, and three sinks. That or a 9 person pod with two bathrooms, one single person bathroom and another which is a copy of the 6 person pod. As for "ghost kit" when I was taken to Canex my Master Seamen flat out told us "Buy one of these for inspection, I recommend buying a second for personal use." Just never take it out of your personal box or barrack box, but I still recommend using it every once awhile and cleaning it really good to appease them.


----------



## Vela

I thought there are separate bathrooms and shower...  [:'(, but oh well. I cannot believe you guys are told to cheat... but good info. Thanks a lot. Hope you are enjoying your training so far.


----------



## Natoba

You are responsible for cleaning a shower and a bathroom with 5 other females. You'll learn to not be shy here when you have to get unchanged, showered, and back in combats in under 10 minutes after PT periods.


----------



## bscriber

Hi Natoba,

I'm working out as best I can while working 8-10 hrs a day.  Running is my weak spot.  I jog a lot, up to 2K a day, but am not particularly great at running fast or long distances.  What standard should I be pushing myself to for running?  Are there other cardio building exercises I can also do to increase my capacity?


----------



## Natoba

Honestly going up and down stairs would be super beneficial. There's no ideal standard to shoot for outside the Force Fitness Test which can be found on the forces website and the rushes and drag catch most people. Most staff is pretty good about understanding people have different levels of fitness, give every PT session your all and your staff might yell at you but will respect your efforts and limits. The last thing you want is to get hurt so always focus on safety and your health first.


----------



## Deckard

bscriber said:
			
		

> Hi Natoba,
> 
> I'm working out as best I can while working 8-10 hrs a day.  Running is my weak spot.  I jog a lot, up to 2K a day, but am not particularly great at running fast or long distances.  What standard should I be pushing myself to for running?  Are there other cardio building exercises I can also do to increase my capacity?



I was reading about the new proposed fitness standards (maybe BFT for army/combat trades only) on Reddit the other day, and they still seemed fairly reasonable as a good metric to strive for to get through the course. For instance, they mention implementing the standard of Full Fighting Order (Helmet, Tac Vest and gas mask and 25kg kit bag) 5km march to be completed in 1 hour. While that might seem pretty tough I bet it can be done with a moderately brisk marching pace (as long as you maintain the pace and don't stop) - with time to spare. 

I used to be more focused on my cardio but switched to strength training/powerlifting for the last couple of years. Now I'm trying to bring my cardio back up with high intensity interval training (doing the same weight workouts in 40-45mins which used to take me 2 hours - goodbye rest periods!) and running 5-6km on the treadmill (6mph pace, about 40 minutes) and stationary bike (100-120rpms for about 20 minutes). So, now my weightlifting is a *kind* of cardio and my cardio is... unpleasant. But it'll all be worth it when they smoke us on PT!  :


----------



## Ayrsayle

Apologies for poking my nose into this thread - you all just got me thinking about what thoughts were going through my (and my peers) heads around this time.

The best piece of advice I wish I had back then was don't sweat the small stuff.  And most of it will be small stuff (which leads to the big stuff).  Basic is not "hard", but it might be the most stressful situation many people going into it may have experienced.  

Look out for your peers  and course mates - a good portion of them will be a part of your lives for as long as you are in the military (and perhaps longer).  Knowing when to be a good teammate and when someone will pull everyone else down with them is a hard line to figure out, but when in doubt - support your peers and help them, because you may find yourself needing their support during your difficult periods.

You may not be taught by good teachers (IE, they may not be the best at teaching things), but you will be learning from experienced teachers (meaning they know what being in the military entails and have a lot to share).  Look past how you feel about how things are taught (avoid taking anything personally), and try to see why they are teaching you a particular way (by talking everything as objective criticism designed to make you better).

Never lie or attempt to shift blame.  Leaders own their failures and are willing to take personal responsibility for the group's missteps. Just make sure you learn from them.

You'll have a heck of a story (and many entertaining stories) by the time it is all done.


----------



## bscriber

Thanks Ayrsayle!  I appreciate it.  Sometimes I think we get so stressed about being there we forget to learn and try to have a good time or at least to make the most out of the stressful time we will have.


----------



## mcglone63

I'm headed out May 8 as well, see you there!


----------



## Many_ld

I should be joining! Still have to do my medical test and security clearance and I have been told that recruiting centers can be very incompetent and it can take a lot of time... But if they don't mess everything up, I'll be there!
I am wondering... what kind of physical training do you do? I saw on this website that at the end of the basic training, we should be able to run 6K in 30 min but I really don't know if I would be able to do this! I am not a bad runner for a woman, but I do not run this fast... I'm more at a 10.5 - 11 km/h pace and I stress...


----------



## GHG

Hey! I got the call last week!

Aerospace Control Officer - super excited to start  :nod:


----------



## Danny78

My ROTP classes will be ending June 12, so I'm assuming I'll be loaded into BMOQ mod 2 after that.  Would you happen to know what the start dates are?



			
				Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> This is the information available to me at the moment and is subject to change based on the needs of the CAF and CFLRS (i.e. I am NOT posting on behalf of either organization)
> 
> Upcoming start dates for BMOQ:
> 8-May-17
> 15-May-17
> 28-Aug-17
> 
> There are various June & July dates for BMOQ Mod 1 ONLY and normally used for ROTP candidates.
> 
> 
> Cheers


----------



## da1root

I'm sorry I don't have Mod 2 dates, I only have full BMOQ and BMOQ Mod 1 dates.
Your best source of information for when Mod 2 dates would be is your ULO.  If you don't know who your ULO is, send me a PM with your name and I can let you know who your current ULO is.

Cheer


----------



## CPTGabeyP

I just got my offer for DEO as pilot!!

Starting BMOQ mid january 2018, actual date TBD.

Pretty stoked!!! (despite having to wait another 8 months)


----------



## Ofranky

Hi
My name is François 
I will be also joining bmoq on august 28th 2017.
Excited to meet all the members of my pleton


----------



## NRH900

I've also signed the offer for the 28th. Infantry Officer. Very excited.


----------



## serifed

I've also been accepted for the August 28th BMOQ (Aerospace Control). I'm excited but also a bit nervous. 

Maestro, what I've heard for running is that prior to attending BMOQ, you should be able to run 2.4 km in around 10 to 14 minutes (depending on age/gender), as well as being able to complete the FORCE test at the beginning of training. Don't worry about running the 6km in 30 minutes yet, they'll train us up to that point (but it never hurts to be over prepared).

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/training-90 This is where I got my info, if anyone else is curious.


----------



## Many_ld

Thanks for the info! I am well within the range for the 2.4 k so I should be good... 
I really look forward to start and meet you all!


----------



## yongfost

Hello all,

I've also accepted the offer for Aerospace Control Officer, going for the Aug 28th BMOQ. 
I notice there are few other AECs here and I look forward to meet you all. Is there anyone else from Vancouver Region?


----------



## Taylor Levert

Hey!

I'll be there August 1st. Joined up as a Med-Tech.

Look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## mariomike

Taylor Levert said:
			
		

> I'll be there August 1st. Joined up as a Med-Tech.



This is a Basic Military Officer Qualification (BMOQ).  

Congratulations, and good luck on your BMQ.


----------



## serifed

mariomike's reply makes me wonder how much interaction different BMOQ and BMQ platoon intakes have?


----------



## Taylor Levert

I just noticed that after I put up my post. Well I look forward to serving under all of your commands one day!


----------



## paxis

Does anyone have an update on the status of August 28 BMOQ? Is it full yet?


----------



## montoya

CPTGabeyP said:
			
		

> I just got my offer for DEO as pilot!!
> 
> Starting BMOQ mid january 2018, actual date TBD.
> 
> Pretty stoked!!! (despite having to wait another 8 months)



Congrats! Gabey - when did you do your Downsview testing?

Cheers


----------



## da1root

paxis said:
			
		

> Does anyone have an update on the status of August 28 BMOQ? Is it full yet?



There are still a few openings left (mainly due to people not accepting their offers); however for the most part the BMOQ starting on 15-Jan-2018 is now being loaded.


----------



## Ayrsayle

serifed said:
			
		

> mariomike's reply makes me wonder how much interaction different BMOQ and BMQ platoon intakes have?




At CFLRS, not much - you'll pass each other in the halls but your lives will be mostly centered around your respective training platoons and the staff.  As you move on with training you may or may not have more exposure - depending on your profession.

There are a couple of reasons for it - the simple one being that first impressions tend to be lasting impressions - Would you really want the soldiers you will (hopefully) one day lead see you as you barely understand your own job?  Typically the interactions become normal once you reach "trained" status and you know the basics of how to do your duties, etc.  Staff are used to seeing junior officers going through this process and are senior leaders (IE, MCpls and higher) who will be interacting with you after training in a professional manner - regardless of what they remembered during your initial steps (laughs).

Good luck!


----------



## shane306

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> There are still a few openings left (mainly due to people not accepting their offers); however for the most part the BMOQ starting on 15-Jan-2018 is now being loaded.



Is the cap on a BMOQ based on ratios of certain trades or just a general number of people?


----------



## da1root

shane306 said:
			
		

> Is the cap on a BMOQ based on ratios of certain trades or just a general number of people?



BMOQ is made of several occupations, there is no specific ratio - it's based on whoever the Selections Team is currently selecting off of the Competition List to generate offers for.


----------



## TeeCee

Hi again Buch_HRA,

Do you know if there is still a french BMOQ being loaded for fall 2017, or are the next dates in 2018? 

Thanks again and have a nice day!


----------



## da1root

pyrocyborg said:
			
		

> Do you know if there is still a french BMOQ being loaded for fall 2017, or are the next dates in 2018?


There are still positions remaining on the Franco BMOQ starting on 28-Aug; the next BMOQ after that is 15-Jan-2018.


----------



## TeeCee

Thank you again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Simon847

I applied to MARS O through ROTP over a year ago, and just accepted my offer of enrolment! I am being sworn in on June 29th and start BMOQ module 1 on July 3rd. 

I cannot describe how pleased I am to join the CAF.


----------



## Alpha dog

Hello all,

I`ll be joining you guys in October for Mod2. You can add another AEC to the mix 

AA


----------



## shane306

Alpha dog said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I`ll be joining you guys in October for Mod2. You can add another AEC to the mix



What is Mod2, or how do the modules work?


----------



## mariomike

shane306 said:
			
		

> What is Mod2, or how do the modules work?



BMOQ Mod 2
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+arthritis&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tMtJWazsEM6fXoyTsRg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMOQ+%22mod+2%22&spf=1498008796032


----------



## shane306

mariomike said:
			
		

> BMOQ Mod 2
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+arthritis&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tMtJWazsEM6fXoyTsRg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMOQ+%22mod+2%22&spf=1498008796032



Well that answers that, thanks


----------



## mariomike

shane306 said:
			
		

> Well that answers that, thanks



You are welcome. Good luck with your career.


----------



## iamrah

Hello all,

Anyone else loaded into the BMOQ starting October 23?

Cheers,


----------



## JyNadaril

Can count another for Aug 28th BMOQ. Nice to see at least one other ACSO coming along . Coming in from Ottawa.


----------



## Many_ld

Does anyone know what happens when you start BMOQ in October/November? I guess we have a break for Christmas? How long?


----------



## mariomike

Maestro_0614 said:
			
		

> I guess we have a break for Christmas? How long?



Leave Policy – Christmas / Holidays [Merged] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/20046.25
9 pages.

BMQ over Christmas  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115965.0

basic training - Christmas Leave  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12750.0

Concrete Christmas Dates?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116648.0
OP: "Anyone know the Christmas Break leave dates for bmq ? do you know when they shut down the base and when the recruits will be required back ?"

etc...


----------



## CalifornianMoose

Congratulations. All the best with your future in the CAF.


----------



## erik@

iamrah said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> Anyone else loaded into the BMOQ starting October 23?
> 
> Cheers,




I've been course loaded to BMOQ for Oct 23 as well, going in as Armour Officer. 

Nervous/excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane306

Hello, I am scheduled to go to BMOQ in January which as of now is 5 months away. I was planning on doing travelling during some of the time before I start basic to take advantage of some off time. I  was curious whether there would be any issues regarding travel between the time you have been passed through the security check and the time you start basic, specifically regarding health or security issues with travelling to foreign countries. I know some countries are considered to have security risk levels by the Canadian government for potential insurgency. I want to make sure that travelling wouldnt have any effect on starting basic on time, assuming i dont contract a debilitating disease.

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## CPTGabeyP

montoya said:
			
		

> Congrats! Gabey - when did you do your Downsview testing?
> 
> Cheers


 sorry i took so long to reply, should've sent me a pm

downsview was done in feb of this year


----------



## ben.abbas

Hi I know my post is irrelevant to this topic. Just to know about your interview experience for Aerospace Control. I have interview for AERE after few weeks. I don’t see PM option here.






			
				geodan said:
			
		

> The next BMOQs are in october and january for this fiscal year. I know they already gave offers for october and january but there is at least one more selection on october 5th for my trade which is infantry officer. Maybe there's more ask the recruiter if your trade is still opened.


----------

